# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Corydoras Keepers

## soltari007

Hi all, wonder if there are more corydoras keepers in this forum?  :Smile:

----------


## coo-ee

Yup, I'm one!!  :Smile:  Currently maintain about 40 species....wish I had more!!

----------


## soltari007

Wow bro are you in Singapore? Nice collection there what species do you have?

----------


## coo-ee

I'm based in Perth, Australia (just a short flight from Singapore). You are welcome to stroll through my fishroom if you're ever down this way.  :Smile:  :Smile:  My fish list can be viewed on Corydorasworld

----------


## dannydee

Yeah, I keep a shoal of 10 cory habrosus. 
Great little fish, plan is to start breeding them soon.

Dan

----------


## barmby

Hi Sam,

I have some common cory

See below:-

----------


## soltari007

Eh bro C. sterbai is still by far one of the nicest species to come along, and very suited to our climate  :Smile:  It's a pity though that our dear suppliers are cruel enough to snip off the anal fins of adult fish before selling them, when I see such fish I refuse to pick it up. Best thing to do, is to get specimens when they are smaller, which I did  :Smile:

----------


## barmby

Thanks. These Sterbai were gift from a friend who breed them in Toa Payoh (residential). For this reason, they are extremely healthy and I had them for years already. Btw, I have not notice the snipped anal fins of a certain Sterbai. Please provide pictures. Anything will help the cause and create awareness for people and people will think twice about buying them.

----------


## celticfish

Soltari007 the ones with the clipped ventral fins are mature female fish that the farms "release".
Quite likely because they are rejuvenating their breeding stock.
They probably do this so the females will not become competition with the buyer for a while.
I believe the fins do grow back though this may take some time.

barmby, they come in once in a while.
The fish are usually large mature females.

----------


## barmby

Thanks for the note.

----------


## soltari007

Colin bro, just have a look at most of the big sterbai for sale, 9 out of 10 of them have clipped ventral fins.

----------


## creech

I kept some corydoras too... but are limited to my tank size. Thinking of getting another big tank for them.... SOme pics here from my tank

Attachment 20170 Attachment 20171 Attachment 20172

----------


## coo-ee

Creech,
Nice photos  :Smile: 
What the id on cory in the first pic?

----------


## stormhawk

The fin-clipping done by the fish farms affects the pelvic fins, not the anal fin. This is to prevent the females from being able to deposit eggs again, thus ensuring that none of these mature fish will ever breed in your fish tank.

In the past I kept quite a number of Corydoras species. Went past 20 species at one point then one by one they died, either of old age or disease, or just malnutrition. I stay away from juvenile Corys sold at LFS, especially Corydoras panda. Those are very fragile and mortality rate is pretty high. As of this date, I only keep Corydoras similis. A pair of adults, probably males. Then again I've not noted any spawning activity so probably I do have 2 males.  :Laughing: 

My rule of thumb with Corydoras is simple. When purchasing, make sure they do not have sunken bellies, or any red patches in the gill or body area. I personally stay away from pointed snout species like fowleri and the like and only recommend the dwarf species or rounded snout species. For some reason, the pointy snouts require good feedings of frozen/live food, which might not be practical for some people. They are also inverterate diggers, which more or less require a sandy bottom and cool, clean running water to thrive. If you can't provide those, don't bother.

----------


## creech

Still a mysteries to the first one....

----------


## stormhawk

Seems like a C-number close to Corydoras areio or Corydoras sychri in form and pattern.

----------


## creech

Is Corydoras sychri refer to the second pic?

----------


## benny

I used to be a big fan of the Corydoras species. Had more than 100 species at one time with many unidentified. I'm sure stormhawk can remember the good old days! I still have a group of _Corydoras napoensis_ and some other more common cories.

Cheers,

----------


## aquanatix

Still around..maintaining my 60 odd pygmaeus and some hasbrosus.
Currently still in search of my elusive C. hastatus!

----------


## barmby

I am sure I have seen it. I think GreenChapter.

----------


## aquanatix

> I am sure I have seen it. I think GreenChapter.


C.hastatus?Are they currently for sale now?I'd love to get a group of about 20 to start.
When was the last time you saw them at GreenChapter?

----------


## barmby

I am not sure. maybe you call them

----------


## benny

Looks like _Corydoras pygmaeus_ at Green Chapter. If it was _Corydoras hastatus_, I'm sure there will be a stampede for them.

Cheers,

----------


## barmby

So I was wrong  :Smile:

----------


## Wolfgangs246

I keep a small gang of 4 panda's. I keep them are in a low 3ft tank and with the lapis sand bottom, they seemed to really enjoy life in there. Sadly they are currently undergoing some kind of aggression phase. I won't steal this thread topic but I've posted my problem in the beginners forum. Would appreciate anyone with Panda cory experience to help answer my questions there. Thanks!

----------


## soltari007

There's a hastatus breeder in this forum right?  :Wink:  just wait for him to post again in this thread la

----------


## aquanatix

Let's hope that particular breeder releases some for sale soon? :Wink: 
In any case,I've already got a spare tank set up to house them fishes...if all else fails,i'll probably try smuggling some back from my Taiwan next month!
Kordon bags anyone? :Grin:

----------


## soltari007

Get me some too!  :Very Happy: 

On another note, I have one particular Cory that seems to be wasting away no matter how much he eats... Spine starting to look bent. Any remedy to recommend?

----------


## aquanatix

Bent spine?That's pretty bad!Was he already like that upon purchase or is it something that developed over time?What species is it?
Guess it can't be as bad as my particular Hasbrosus!This piece has been like this for MONTHS and still alive and kicking literally! :Shocked: To understand what I'm talking about,do refer to my embedded video to view.Has anyone had their corydoras act up like mine?

----------


## stormhawk

C. hastatus is a rarity now, locally at least. It seems they are too expensive to bring in, yet oddly the local fish farm that breeds Corydoras en masse does not seem to be breeding them commercially for local hobbyists.

If it was truly C. hastatus at Green Chapter, I would have rushed down myself. I still remember the good old days, when Benny, me and many others were insane about Corydoras. As with all things, the buzz on Corydoras died down after awhile. Keeping too many Corydoras in a tank isn't a good idea either. Still, aside from C. hastatus, the one other species I miss is C. oiapoquensis.  :Grin: 

@aquanatix:

Your C. habrosus is suffering from a swim bladder issue. It will not upright itself no matter what you do. Still, if it is alive and kicking, I would not do anything to it as long as it lives. 

@soltari007:

Once a fish begins to waste away, there is little you can do aside from euthanising it, or letting it die a slow and agonising death. This is usually a problem with their gut, or an infestation with Camallanus worms. To be sure, you have to look closely at it to see if there any worms protruding from the anus, in the case of Camallanus, and treatment requires an anti-helminthic drug like fenbendazole. Internal bacterial infections are harder to rectify.

----------


## soltari007

@aquanatix: It's a weitzmani, I think I will use that Furan3 med on him and x my fingers..

@stormhawk: It's just like stock markets, interest in certain species will rise and drop. But a fish like corydoras will always have a place in aquaria, they're so enchanting  :Smile:  In fact, I more or less converted from pleco to corydoras, currently attempting to breed some of them and need tips!

----------


## stormhawk

All you need is good clean cool water, high quality food, and luck. RonWill bred the oiapoquensis with very little interference on his part, and they spawned like clockwork. The Corydoras seem to prefer to spawn when it is raining outdoors. I had the same thing with my pygmaeus in the past. Fed them on tubifex worms, live daphnia, bbs, sinking flake, and they bred nearly every other day whenever the females are egg-laden.

----------


## aquanatix

Thanks again for the information stormhawk.It is currently still eating when it manages to upright itself!
In any case,I'll just see how it goes and leave it up to fate!
Anyway,i got my 1st pygmaeus spawn sometime during this period 3 years ago and as stormhawk mentioned,they will spawn like clockwork!
I usually pop by C328 to get tubifex or alternate with daphnia and FBW and usually I'll get eggs all over the tank by the weekend.
The frequent water changes and the fact that my tanks are in an air conditioned environment helps as well.

----------


## soltari007

Interesting! I'm gonna try getting my guys started this few days, it's been raining very frequently  :Smile: 

Have a few viable species colonies now, just a matter of which species should I try out first.

----------


## stormhawk

Try with the dwarf species and more commonly seen species, before you go on to the harder ones. Most of the time it is just luck. Because if they are not in the mood, they won't spawn no matter how you try.  :Razz:

----------


## soltari007

Thanks for the tip! Think I'll scrap the plan for now, decided to just chuck them all into a big tank and condition them first, while I think about how to go about my next setup  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

That worked for me. All of them in a big tank with nothing but a thin layer of fine sand and some driftwood and ketapang leaves. They love it. Really no need to plant anything except maybe Java Ferns and Anubias on driftwood.  :Grin:

----------


## soltari007

Does the tank you described look something like this?  :Very Happy:

----------


## aquanatix

Nice setup!
How big is this tank,5,6FT?

----------


## Kenng

Have 6 sterbai and 2 adolfol in my community tank.
My favorite is Adolfol. Regret never buy more.
Will get somemore if I see them again. 
The rest like gold line or green line too x for me to get, > 1 red note.

----------


## Goththug

Hi all,

I'm a newbie in this, may i know where can i get pygmy cory?
Cheers!

----------


## Kenng

> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a newbie in this, may i know where can i get pygmy cory?
> Cheers!


You can get them in major aquarium shops, Seaview, C328, Y618, Pasir Ris OTF etc.

----------


## soltari007

> Nice setup!
> How big is this tank,5,6FT?


3 feet only  :Grin: 




> Have 6 sterbai and 2 adolfol in my community tank.
> My favorite is Adolfol. Regret never buy more.
> Will get somemore if I see them again. 
> The rest like gold line or green line too x for me to get, > 1 red note.


Adolfoi?? That must have been some time ago that you got them right? Haven't seen adolfoi shipment in ages.

----------


## boyneburn

I have several cories as you will seein my signature.You will see some of my breeding dates here
 http://scotia-aquatics.co.uk/gpage4.html

----------


## soltari007

Wow that is a very impressive list! You must really have a way with corydoras, how do you make them get into the mood so often?

----------


## Kenng

> Adolfoi?? That must have been some time ago that you got them right? Haven't seen adolfoi shipment in ages.


Nope, just got them this month, very rare indeed 1st time I see them in shop. Hope more shipment will be in.
Will post pictures once I got the chance.
One more I like is the skunk cory but lost 2 of them a while ago, not used to my tank.

----------


## Kenng

Hi,

Uploaded the corys I had or ever had before. 

http://kenng.myphotoalbum.com/view_a...umName=album04

----------


## aquanatix

> Nope, just got them this month, very rare indeed 1st time I see them in shop. Hope more shipment will be in.
> Will post pictures once I got the chance.
> One more I like is the skunk cory but lost 2 of them a while ago, not used to my tank.


Auntie over at C328 has a new shipment of them in...
Saw a group of about 20+ pieces hidden away at the apisto racks at the back.

----------


## soltari007

I think those at the apisto racks are C121, they have the distinctive red spot on the cheeks  :Smile:  Different to adolfoi in that aspect I believe.

----------


## aquanatix

Thanks for the correction...
They do look VERY similar though!
Anyone care to confirm species that's available at C328?

----------


## illumnae

Possibly C. duplicareus if you got them recently. Auntie got 2 batches in, one was C121 and the other was C. duplicareus. Don't think adolfoi have reached our shores in recent times...most of those id-ed as adolfoi in shops end up being duplicareus instead.

----------


## Kenng

> Possibly C. duplicareus if you got them recently. Auntie got 2 batches in, one was C121 and the other was C. duplicareus. Don't think adolfoi have reached our shores in recent times...most of those id-ed as adolfoi in shops end up being duplicareus instead.


Hmm, how do you differentiate C.duplicareus and C.adolfoi then since even the shops might have labelled them wrongly?
I got mine from a tank labelled C.adolfoi in the east fish farm.

----------


## soltari007

My C. duplicareus looks like this..


while C. adolfoi looks like this..


Key difference is the black markings on the body of the fish, C. duplicareus has a thicker band.

----------


## Kenng

Thank Bro for the clarifications. looked like mine is C.duplicareus instead although labelled as adolfoi

----------


## hmpkbetta

what do corydoras eat?

----------


## stormhawk

> Does the tank you described look something like this?


Yup, close enough. I had mostly Java Ferns instead of Anubias at that point of time and my sand was a lighter beige-like colour. The pygmaeus deposited their eggs all over the place, be it on the tank wall or the plants. I have a set of photos from their spawning run but not very clear.

----------


## aquanatix

Finally...after such a loooong time :Smug:

----------


## barmby

I saw crystals! nice. thanks for sharing

----------


## celticfish

Nice going aquanatics!

I just got a shipment in too. 
Be prepared for losses if they are wild caught fish from 20-50%!
We don't see them much for this very reason. 
It seems they don't travel well.

----------


## aquanatix

Thanks! I was lucky enough to purchase the last 30 from my recent Taipei trip and as mentioned they do not travel well.
I understand they're of german import based on the shop keeper's knowledge.
I've already lost 7 this week,hope the casualties are kept to a minimum.

----------


## stormhawk

You better breed those aquanatix. I've been hunting for them for ages.  :Grin:

----------


## aquanatix

I'm doing my best stormhawk...They're pretty young when i got them,just hope I don't lose anymore of them.
If raising the fries is similar to the pygmaeus I should have a smal chance of getting some soon!*crossing fingers and prays*

----------


## stormhawk

Same behaviour as the pygmaeus. They love BBS. The fry will take microworms at birth.  :Grin: 

I used to feed my hastatus with live tubifex and BBS, and they were always fat. Sadly I don't have them anymore.

----------


## aquanatix

Sadly,tubifex are pretty hard for me to get though i do agree with you that their one of the better foods to condition corydoras.
Sadly I'm down to about 20 pieces,been losing the smaller and weaker ones over the weeks.
I've been feeding Hikari's daphnia and occasional micro pellets...not sure if it's a food issue?sigh~

----------


## porky0516

I am a big fan of corydora

----------


## Stormz

I'm keeping a batch of C. Adolfoi. But sadly that the batch is not pairing up to spawn, was told by a few good cory friends that there are only 2 males and 8 females. Don't think can breed them, sign...

----------


## celticfish

The reccomended ratio for breeding is 1F & 2M.
You already have the combination why sigh?? 
Pump them up and place the breeding fish into a separate 1 ft tank.
Once they breed remove them from the tank.
Its much easier than rolling the eggs out of the main tank!  :Grin:

----------


## Stormz

I think I might have too much of females around.

----------


## Kenng

> Thank Bro for the clarifications. looked like mine is C.duplicareus instead although labelled as adolfoi


Got 4 more C.duplicareus from the east side fish farm. More complete now with 6 C.duplicareus, 8 C.Sterbai and 2 C.aeneus.
See whether I can more species at affordable prices.

----------


## creech

I've got 2 C. Duplicareus that I bought at different time, the yellow coloration seems to be different where I tends to be very orangey and one can tell is yellow

----------


## ctzeh

Hi bro, are those corydoras hastatus? Heard that they are very hard to find locally nowadays.

----------


## ctzeh

> Sadly,tubifex are pretty hard for me to get though i do agree with you that their one of the better foods to condition corydoras.
> Sadly I'm down to about 20 pieces,been losing the smaller and weaker ones over the weeks.
> I've been feeding Hikari's daphnia and occasional micro pellets...not sure if it's a food issue?sigh~


Hi bro, how are the batch of corydoras doing? Wish you success in breeding them.

----------


## berlinjs

Are cories easy to keep, l have afew but once awhile one just dies.
Keep them with 3-4inch angels with moss and ferns.

----------


## ctzeh

Hi bro, some cories are easier to keep than others. Those that are more hardy should be bronze cory, pepper cory and sterbai cories.

Btw, what type of cory do you keep?

----------


## berlinjs

Sterbai and pepper. Does temperature play a part, mine is 28-29. However GH is 12!
Ph6.4, kh5, ammonia 0, no3 30.

----------


## ctzeh

For my tank the temperature is usually around 26 degrees. So far so good, initially bought 7 cories but only one died after the first day. For the past two months or so there are no casualties.

----------


## barmby

Corydoras die easily if they don't have 'parking' space

----------


## creech

> Sterbai and pepper. Does temp play a part, mine is 28-29. However GH is 12!
> Ph6.4, kh5, amm 0, no3 30.


I found that Sterbai are more hardy than pepper somehow....
Feed them with blood worms and they will grow fat and strong, they simply love blood worms

----------


## ctzeh

> Corydoras die easily if they don't have 'parking' space


Hi bro, can elaborate on what you mean by 'parking' space? Do you mean space to rest at night or a peaceful spot without too much disturbance?

----------


## barmby

They need sandy and flat surface. They don't seem to live long in tanks with full of grassy grass like hair grass 100% tank bottom surface

----------


## mobile2007

Need help on this, 

I got myself some corydoras sterbai few days back. Wondering will they be able to clean up the mosquito larvae breeding in tank? Will they eat up the apisto fries/eggs?

thanks.

----------


## ctzeh

Hi bro, i believe the corys will help to clean up both the larvae and apisto eggs.

----------


## mobile2007

ok thanks for the reply. Do you know they will eat up the fries too?

----------


## creech

I think the mosqito larva might be moving too fast for the Cory, guppies might be more useful

----------


## ctzeh

> ok thanks for the reply. Do you know they will eat up the fries too?


If the fries are still wriggling, they may get eaten. If they are already free swimming, they should be fine.

----------


## mobile2007

thanks to creech and ctzeh for the reply.  :Smile:

----------


## seanang168

Hi I am new to keeping Cory. I bought six so far and I think 2 has died. Can someone advise me the feeding regime for Cory? I actually has a planted tank and algae grow frequently. I have not fed them for two weeks assuming that they will look for plant matters and debris to eat. I bought my first bottom feeding disc pellets this week and found them to relish it. Should they be fed daily? I was hoping they help in eating the debris at the bottom.

----------


## creech

It's a good thing that you go ahead to feed them with disc pellets. They are scavenger but they will not eat debris, they only search for edible food that was sinked to the bottom. In a way, they will help to maintain water quality by preventing food decay at the bottom of the tanl. They are also not algae eater, it may be better if you try to get some Otto, SAE or Nerite Snails to take care of the algae.

----------


## boyneburn

> Hi I am new to keeping Cory. I bought six so far and I think 2 has died. Can someone advise me the feeding regime for Cory? I actually has a planted tank and algae grow frequently. I have not fed them for two weeks assuming that they will look for plant matters and debris to eat. I bought my first bottom feeding disc pellets this week and found them to relish it. Should they be fed daily? I was hoping they help in eating the debris at the bottom.


You should have done more research before getting your cories.Like other fish they need feeding regularly & cannot survive otherwise.

----------


## barmby

seanang168, feed them with sinking pellet daily. also, be sure to give them bottom with open space for swimming. they will flourish for you.

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Sharing a casual video clip which I recorded with my new phone!

Watch in HD!

----------


## creech

Wow!! Nice Corys you have there.

----------


## creech

Also post a video on some of the cories I have in my nano tank

----------


## Kenng

Hi,

Updating latest addition to my collection.
Corydoras melanotaenia

http://kenng.myphotoalbum.com/view_a...umName=album04

----------


## Kenng

More pictures added, the shop I had the corys from told me they are Peru Golden Line. 
Wow love them and very active.

----------


## benedetto13

> More pictures added, the shop I had the corys from told me they are Peru Golden Line. 
> Wow love them and very active.


Great stuff there Kenng, I also want :Smile:

----------


## creech

> More pictures added, the shop I had the corys from told me they are Peru Golden Line. 
> Wow love them and very active.


Heard that they require lower temperature, I don't dare to try as I do not have fan nor chiller

----------


## Kenng

> Heard that they require lower temperature, I don't dare to try as I do not have fan nor chiller


O no. I have them in my community tank between 28-32C. Hopefully they can adapt to it. So far have them for coming to 2 weeks.

----------


## andee619

Hi. May I ask for suggestion on which are the best places to buy cory in terms of quality and price. I've never had luck with panda. So far killed more than 10 in my tank : ( Currently I have sterbai, dwarf, albino, julli, and another panda (hopefully would make it for another week. Thanks in advance guys.

----------


## johannes

you can visit C328, Hong Yang, JZX, NKS and Aquahobby (check out commercial section for details of address and contact).

----------


## ahkiatz

Among all my cories, there are 2 which develop pimple-like growth on their cheek and body. They are still as active and eating well. What could the growth be? Any medication to cure it?

----------


## andee619

> you can visit C328, Hong Yang, JZX, NKS and Aquahobby (check out commercial section for details of address and contact).


Thank you.

----------


## Kenng

> Hi. May I ask for suggestion on which are the best places to buy cory in terms of quality and price. I've never had luck with panda. So far killed more than 10 in my tank : ( Currently I have sterbai, dwarf, albino, julli, and another panda (hopefully would make it for another week. Thanks in advance guys.


As long as I know from my own personal experience panda is not easy to keep, die easily as it need to be well-fed accordingly to some aquarium shop owners.

----------


## situkwokhan

i am having 4 pandas in my tank hopefully they'll not die >.<

----------


## Kenng

Good luck to you. Mine died off very fast compared to the rest.

----------


## seanang168

I have come to conclude that it is rather difficult to keep corydoras in a community tank. I have platy, Molly and rosy barbs and they are very aggressive when it comes to food. I need to throw up to 6 to 7 disc pellets just to feed 7 Corys as the rest of fishes will compete. I have since separate the corys and only need to feed one to two discs during feeding times.

----------


## Kenng

> They need sandy and flat surface. They don't seem to live long in tanks with full of grassy grass like hair grass 100% tank bottom surface


I am going to changing my gravel to project soil. Anyone had any experience if the corydoras are going to be ok? Will the soil bottom damage their barbels? Please help to advise, thank you.

----------


## situkwokhan

btw i upgraded to having 10 pandas and 4 bronze in my tank  :Smile:  they are thriving... 

however i was wondering anyone know what food to feed the pandas? somehow my bronze are really nice in terms of the colour but my panda's colours are not coming out...

----------


## wrongwroks

i keeping c.habrosus. anyone keeping it too? but they seem to be tiliting sideways soemtimes,.is it indicating they are dying? =(

----------


## stormhawk

To answer some of the latest posts in this thread:

@seanang168: Drop the food in at night when the lights are out. This allows your Corydoras to feed in peace. They are after all, catfish and more nocturnal in nature than anything else.

@situkwokhan: C. panda are very sensitive fishes from my experience. The ones you purchase from the shops at a young age will invariably die from various reasons over time. Same with any large adult panda cory. They seem to thrive best on live foods, but in the usual home aquarium, people would rather use dry food.

@Kenng: I have no idea what Project Soil is, but if it has sharp edges, then it will be bad for their barbels.

@fuzziefishes: I need to know what species you are referring to. Some "Corydoras" will form growths on their cheeks as they mature over time. Some are indicators for their gender and sexual maturity.

@wrongwroks: I too own C. habrosus at the moment. They should not be tilting side ways. However, during breeding season, the males will assume a T-position to mate with the females. Unless you see this behaviour, it is likely there are problems with your Habbies.

----------


## wrongwroks

nice...how long you been keeping your habrosus? mine are alright at the moment, think should be the water change previously 'stressed' them out somehow. is the big hikari algae wafer good for them?

----------


## stormhawk

The ones I have now have been in the tank for 2 days but settling in well. I will probably move them to separate quarters later on. I used to keep them and many other species of Corydoras in the past for nearly 2 years. The oldest Cory I had was a C. similis that survived for 3 years under my care.

----------


## Kenng

> To answer some of the latest posts in this thread:
> 
> @Kenng: I have no idea what Project Soil is, but if it has sharp edges, then it will be bad for their barbels.


Thank you for the advice, added them in for coming to a month. So far so good.

----------


## stormhawk

:Smile:  In my time keeping Corydoras, nothing made the little buggers happier then when kept in a tank with fine sand and leaf litter. The way they spin in the sand digging for food (tubifex at that time) was a delight to watch, same when they root about looking for food.

----------


## wrongwroks

indeed they are cute. too big size catfish kind of scare me. lol... small and docile ones like them makes an ideal community to be placed in my tiny nano tank of 15cm cube =x i wonder how many i can squeeze in. =/

----------


## stormhawk

Only a group of 6, no more. They need swimming space, especially the dwarf species, and require good food to thrive. Don't be tempted to put too many in that nano tank.

----------


## wrongwroks

IMG00050-20110629-1048.jpg
my small little habrosus in my small little tank. =D
IMG00051-20110629-1049.jpg
sorry for blurred images

----------


## stormhawk

Just a tip, take a look at your cories regularly, to see if their barbels are intact. If there is some barbel loss or obvious signs of injury, then the gravel may be a huge problem, or there is some contamination in your gravel layer. They seem to be sensitive to trapped gas bubbles in the substrate.

----------


## FeeWhale

Hmm, do cories of different species school together? Google seems to give me conflicting answers.

----------


## wrongwroks

i think it depends on different people...some people's cories will , some might not. my pgmy cories like to stick to habrosus more often. haha.

----------


## stormhawk

Yes, they will school together, or feed in groups together. I used to keep a large group of Corydoras, almost all were the blunt-snout type - similis, julii etc. They will move together as one while searching for food. However, this may not work for everyone.

If you keep dwarf cories, buy some Anubias nana. I can guarantee you they will just land on one of the leaves and park themselves there.  :Grin:

----------


## FeeWhale

Another question: Where do you guys get so many different species of cories? I've been to a couple of LFSs and I only manage to find 4-5 different species.

----------


## stormhawk

About 4-5 years ago, there was a massive Corydoras craze locally. The trend back then was to keep Corydoras, so the farms brought in a lot of exotic species. After the Cory craze died down, the farms sort of reduced their selection of Corydoras. Same applies to wild Anabantoids and other fishes too. At that period of time, there were dedicated Cory enthusiasts that actually brought back live exotic species from Japan, Taiwan and Hong Kong, including Thailand even. Now, most stores will stock not more than 10 different species at any one time, because there's just not enough buyers these days.

----------


## wrongwroks

anyway, i am giving up my hikari algae wafers for my dwarf cories. they simply dont really touch and its clouding my small little tank... i merely used 3 pieces from this newly opened pack.  :Shocked:  think i am going to sell it away at cheaply price soon the wafers.

----------


## RonWill

> Another question: Where do you guys get so many different species of cories?


 Keep your eyes and ears wide opened!! That was how I ended up with _Corydoras similis, melini, sterbai, trilineatus, oiapoquensis, panda, hastatus, habrosus, pygmaeus_ and others I can't recall at the moment.

That was then, but if you go the Tiny Cories thread, you will be able to see many of my little cory babies. As Lady Luck would have it (plus sleep-deprived eyes and diminishing grey matter between my ears) I had lots of fun breeding them.

I still have a death-wish... getting my grubby hands on _C. gracilis_, _C. xinguensis_ and maybe even _C. cochui_. Whether my sanity and wallet survives the onslaught is another story!!  :Laughing:

----------


## wrongwroks

nice... anyway, what do you feed your pgymaeus? :Razz:

----------


## stormhawk

They eat whatever the habrosus eats.  :Smile:

----------


## romster

Hi I'm new to corydoras n I have only 4 of the common ones. Can u advise who I can look for or lfs to purchase the different breeds? Thank you.

----------


## wrongwroks

try C328 and Wu hu aquarium. =)

----------


## romster

> try C328 and Wu hu aquarium. =)


Thank you for the prompt reply. I bought them from c238. I will look out for the other shop tt you mention.

----------


## vannel

Does anyone have a TW/HK contact..? I'd love to order and ship some cories back if at all possible.

----------


## RonWill

Vannel and those who've been drooling, start saving. _C. hastatus_ incoming. Stay tuned!! [hehe... who doesn't like suspense?]

----------


## barmby

Good luck. I hope they live!... haaa..

----------


## Wackytpt

Barmby, that the risk one needs to take with this fish.

----------


## vannel

> Vannel and those who've been drooling, start saving. _C. hastatus_ incoming. Stay tuned!! [hehe... who doesn't like suspense?]


Muahaha..! I know Ronnie. I know.  :Wink: 

I actually asked them to help me and got a favourable response. I am supposing you are waiting on the same batch..? They are really quite expensive.. But.. Money Well Spent..!

----------


## RonWill

I don't know who are the "them" you're referring to but I've already placed a reservation for a 'decent' number to kick off a project. If timing has it her way, we'd be fencing with nets at GC... *imagine... "Mine, no mine, that's yours!!"*  :Grin:

----------


## vannel

I won't rule out that possibility. Leave some for me..! I hope decent isn't clearing out the tank. PM me with the price will you? I sent you a message as well.

----------


## RonWill

This incoming lot should be ample to fill everybody's needs and it's too hefty an investment for me alone to clear tank. I'm not at liberty to disclose prices since some costs (and DOA count) are not factored in yet but according to GC's uncle, it shouldn't be over $7. Bulk purchase discounts might be possible with the boss though.

----------


## Wackytpt

Hastatus...... yummy

----------


## vannel

I have a question on conditioning of corydoras with regards to feeding regiments. So far, in my corydoras tanks, I have been feeding what I think is a pretty standard fare for most cories. Their main diet being: Hikari Sinking Wafers, Hikari Sinking Carnivore Pellets. Both have been well documented for being the main food source of aquarium cories. I also occassionally feed my cories Hikari Frozen Bloodworms. They don't swarm over it, but they do eat the worms eventually. Tubifex worms, however, elicit a huge response from them. Anyone else get this in their tanks? I attribute their behaviour to the Tubifex being live, which in turn seems more appealing, but I'm unsure if I should be feeding them more Tubifex when conditioning them for breeding. Or should I just stick to Frozen Bloodworms? Any other foods that are commonly being used? Organic vegetables perhaps?

----------


## hardric

I have cories in a community tank. They eat normal cucumber. I microwave the slices so they are soft and wait for them to cool down. They finish up everything except the skin. Mine eat hikari algae wafers as well.

These are in addition to the usual bloodworms & sinking pellets.

----------


## vannel

> I have cories in a community tank. They eat normal cucumber. I microwave the slices so they are soft and wait for them to cool down. They finish up everything except the skin. Mine eat hikari algae wafers as well.
> 
> These are in addition to the usual bloodworms & sinking pellets.


That's interesting! My cories are totally ignoring the slice of organic cucumber I threw in there 2hrs ago. Picky, picky.  :Confused:  How much are you guys feeding your cories? I have a group of 10 now and am feeding them about 2 pellets in the morning and another 2 at night. Should I up the feeding?

On a different note, I am seeing some single cories move up and down the different plant leaves today. Crossing my fingers on that. I did do a 20% cold water change earlier this afternoon and fed them with frozen bloodworms this morning. Hmmm.. Never bred cories before, but seems like a good sign.

----------


## hardric

I am not breeding them so I can't advise you on that. I leave my cucumber overnight and they will eat it. Occasionally, I will see them grazing on the slice. Anyway, mine ignore zucchini but eat the normal cheap cucumber.

----------


## Doraemon82

Yo bro and sis , anyone know where I can get green line or gold line at west area ?

----------


## vannel

C328 has a few gold lasers in the little CRS tank I think.. You should check it out.

----------


## Doraemon82

Ok thanks will go check it out

----------


## Cheesetian

An old video of my 10 fish-strong shoal of C. Paleatus. They were in a 2ft tank before i sold them and the tank off to free up the space in my room.  :Crying:

----------


## barmby

Captivating video; I can see that you love them  :Smile:  but the bichir can't be trusted as they will swallow the cory.

----------


## Cheesetian

> Captivating video; I can see that you love them  but the bichir can't be trusted as they will swallow the cory.


Thanks man! Well the Bichirs were too small to swallow them although i did get injuries on my Corys from time to time. They were promptly removed and the Pike sold. Either way, these guys aren't with me anymore. Focusing on my new Cory tank now. *starts saving*

----------


## darter

What is the ideal set up for cory? Can keep plants with them with co2 pumping in for the plants? Or any simple plants to keep with them? Plants substrate with a layer of fine lapis sand on top?

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Sharing a quick photo of my short body C. venezuelanus!

----------


## RonWill

duh... I was never much into anything that's short bodied or ballooned. Besides, there are already more than enough species and natural forms for us to enjoy.

Darter, the setup sounds fine. If you wish, then allocate a feeding corner and spread fine grit sand for 'em cories to forage and sink their snouts into.

Cheesetian, how is your new cory tank coming along?

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Ron,

Rest assure that neither am I a fan of deformed fish. This piece turned out to be developing differently from the others in the batch of juveniles that I got, that's when I realised that it is short-bodied.

----------


## soltari007

Bro Ron, to be honest these C. venezuelanus are sold as normal (proportionate) fish at really small sizes, you never know what you're gonna get, i got quite a few of them too. On another note this particular species is very stocky when well fed so may look more short bodied than those torpedo-shaped species like lasers, melanotania, robineae etc.

Ready for your next breeding challenge?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Cheesetian

> Cheesetian, how is your new cory tank coming along?


Thank you for asking! It's on hold at the moment cos' i've decided to beef up my 6.5 footer's filtration. Trying to get hold of one, maybe two, Eheim 2260s and we all know that'll set me back quite a bit. Cory tank.. maybe next year.

----------


## barmby

darter, corydoras do need bare spaces for them to rest and 'park'. it is absolutely necessary.

----------


## darter

So bare bottom or lapis sand?

Whats the diff between lapis sand and sudo sand?

----------


## ahkiatz

Lapis sand is of bigger grain of sand, whereby sudo is very fine sand.

----------


## RonWill

> So bare bottom or lapis sand?


 Bare as in a "no-plant zone"; ie, no HC, glossos or hair-grass sticking up their butts!  :Grin:  Plain lapis or bare bottom also can. Alternatively, a few pieces of flat slates for them to rest.

Lapis is small grit gravel, between 2-3mm. Sudo is something like quartz sand, between 0.5-1mm grit size, with a light tinge of red and usually sold in 5kg packs.

----------


## barmby

I said bare spaces not bare bottom : ) Read my words again. And not read what you want to read.

----------


## darter

Im sorry but i misunderstood ur words!

Jus planning a small corner with a few java fern on wood thus need to find out wat subtrate to use. Being a small 2ft tank,planning the layout is important.

----------


## juilian75

anyone seen the C.aeneus green lazer lately?

----------


## hardric

> anyone seen the C.aeneus green lazer lately?


Check out the Jin Zhong Xiu Trading (Pets Boutique) thread in the merchant ads.

----------


## darter

Gonna have a small one feet tank for a trios of arcuatus cory. Sudo fine sand for the bottom and a bunch of java fern at the corner. Due to limited footprint for the fishes, dun think i can add a piece of driftwood for their shelter?

----------


## Wackytpt

i think the driftwood is fine.

----------


## stormhawk

You can opt to use a piece of branchy driftwood with the branches pointing downward, so you can tie Java Ferns etc to the upper section. That way the arcuatus can root around at the bottom and the branches will not get in the way. Where they usually come from in the wild, it's mostly driftwood with dead leaves on a sandy bottom with some rocks here and there.

----------


## vannel

Hmm. Just refreshing the thread once again with a pic..

Attachment 26762

maybe one more of my cleaning crew. they deserve some showtime too..

Attachment 26763

I'm still fooling around with my camera, so.. The focus keeps going off the subject, probably due to the contrasting colour of the Nana plant in the background and the constant jittery movements of the subjects themselves (plus I am a total newbie with photography).

----------


## tyrant

The C. Haststus are so nice!
one of my favourite cory but too bad i do not have a tank suitable for them now.

----------


## vannel

Couldn't resist the temptation when i went down to Y618 to get some tubifex.. Hence,

1. Off-focus shot. Sorry. Haha.. Someone identify it for me. I'm thinking C. Caudimaculatus (it was sold as "Blue Dot Cory").
Attachment 27120

2. Top view
Attachment 27121

3. Frontal view
Attachment 27122

4. Another side view. This one is better focused.
Attachment 27123

----------


## vannel

Here's another set of pictures..

1. Not your usual leopard cory..
Attachment 27125

2. Another side view
Attachment 27126

3. Top view
Attachment 27127

Anyone notice that it has a short body..? Super cute specimen that I saw sitting right in the middle of its shoal.

----------


## soltari007

yeah i saw something v similar in other LFS, i'll also put my vote in c. caudimaculatus

----------


## stormhawk

That is a C. caudimaculatus with washed out colours. Probably just stressed for now but it will settle in soon.

The leopard is a stunted juvenile. The shot from the top shows signs of a kinked body, so it's probably a slightly deformed specimen. It's cute though, but I prefer normal C. trilineatus.  :Smile: 

Locally, I believe the "C. trilineatus" aka Leopard Cory that we normally see, may be a hybrid form given there's several similar looking "leopard" species or the broodstock are experiencing a genetic bottleneck, thus producing such specimens. It's a pity because these days it seems to be hard to find good looking trilineatus.

----------


## vannel

I would consider all short-bodied/balloon fishes to be deformed since they were probably never meant to be of that "look", and I won't rule out the possibility of health hazards due to their abnormality. However, they can possibly still lead a full lifespan. That said, it is cute, isn't it..? I just happened upon it whilst "scanning" through some of the cory tanks and it was sitting pretty in the middle of its shoal. Totally caught my attention with its slightly short-bodied look.

The top view shot has a slight kink purely due to its posture when I was taking the picture. Looks okay to me in my tank now. Its only slightly shorter than its normal sized counterparts, so, I would expect no spinal issues with this particular specimen. I've seen some which are really short and deformed (totally not cute).

----------


## stormhawk

If you noticed with the C. sterbai we find locally, some are short-bodied too.  :Sad: 

I remember buying my first C. sterbai from a Taiwanese stall during a previous Aquarama some years ago and that specimen was amazing when compared with those commonly sold here.

----------


## kim m

Hi all Coryfans...I'm new here but have been into Corys and relatives for a long time. 

Currently keeping:

Aspidoras:

A. cf. rochai
A. taurus
A. CW52

Corydoras:

C. albolineatus
C. araguaiensis
C. atropersonatus, Rio Nanay, Peru 2005
C. aurofrenatus "Bolivia"
C. baderi
C. carlae
C. cruziensis
C. diphyes
C. erhardti
C. geryi
C. gracilis
C. loretoensis
C. marmoratus
C. melanotaenia
C. metae
C. multimaculatus
C. nattereri
C. orcesi
C. oiapoquensis
C. osteocarus
C. ortegai
C. pantanalsensis
C. serratus
C. similis
C. sodalis
C. trilineatus
C. tukano
C. weitzmani
C. zygatus, Rio Itaya, Peru 2008
C. sp. (called C82 in Denmark but they are probably not. Seems close to C. loxozonus)
C007
C065
C089
C090
C091
C097
C111
C115/116
C120
C121
C123
C133
C134
C139
C140

CW08
CW10
CW18, Yarina cocha, Pacaya Samiria, Peru 2008
CW22
CW23
CW32
CW37
CW41
CW43

Scleromystax:

S. lacerdai
S. kronei
S. prionotos
S. C113
S. CW38
S. CW67

Currently breeding:

S. prionotos
S. kronei
S. CW67
C. carlae
C. CW32
C. albolineatus
CW08
C. trilineatus
C115/116
C. gracilis
C120
C. tukano
C7

----------


## RonWill

Hi Kim,
Welcome to AQ and Merry Christmas!!!

It's always our pleasure to have the company of another cory-keeper, let alone one that from way across the big pond! In a way, I'm counting my blessings since Denmark ought be ice-capped in most places (and don't think I relish having my butt frozen!!  :Grin: )

That a danged impressive collection you're maintaining now and I see more than a few of my early favorites, plus those that I've had the pleasure of breeding, especially the pygmy species.

For now, I'm raising a few tubs of _C. hastatus_ and always a joy to see them start schooling once the fry take on that unmistakable adult markings. There's another bunch of 50+ fry in my grow-out tubs, either _C. robinea_ or Orange Laser (not sure which, since both were being conditioned in the same tank).

Not forgetting a lone _Scleromystax kronei_ (or _barbatus_) fry hoarding a whole tub to itself since a majority of eggs went south (still working on it to achieve better egg survival/hatch-rate).

Off the top of my head, between jugs of merry making, it would be great to have the C. _cochui_, _gracilis_ and _xinguensis_ hit our warm shores so I can get the chance to breed them (did pretty well with _C. pygmaeus_, _habrosus_ and _hastatus_). I see you're now breeding the _gracillis_, so please do elaborate. My ears are yours!  :Grin: 

Think I hear my brew calling!! My pleasure having you onboard and again, a Blessed and warm Christmas to you and your loved ones.

----------


## kim m

Thanks Ronnie  :Smile: 

Actually it's not too cold over here...+7 celcius and this winter we have only been down to -3 celcius. Last year we had a couple of weeks down to -15 but that was extreme.

I have a weakness for Corys I haven't kept or bred so I usually have quite heavy loaded stock tanks, especially when I've been visiting friends in Norway, Germany or the UK. I kept a group of C. hastatus last year with no luck but definetaly a species I'll try again. I like the smaller ones too. I have friend who breeds C144 but they are very difficult and I think I'm way down the waiting list.

Without knowing it 100% I'd put the odds on your fry to be orange lasers...they are commonly bred over here anyway and robineae are very rarely bred. They are supposed to be very fast at consuming their eggs once they have spawned, which should occur in the dark so most people never knew they spawned. I don't have personal experience with them though.

Gracilis are not too tricky. 100% rainwater, 20-22 degrees celcius and a handfull of beech or oak leaves. Weekly cool waterchanges and they scatter eggs all over the place like other species from the "elegansgroup" does. I leave eggs and fry with the adults as it gives med the best results for this species. They are very sensitive to changes in pH and harness but not so much in temperature. I killed 50+ fry once because I accidentally did a waterchange with tapwater instead of rainwater. I was gutted...

Merry christmas to you too  :Smile:

----------


## Excelsior

hope i will get some info here...

I've had 5 pandas with me for 1 month +.

Out of the 5, only one panda exhibits very strong black colouration 24/7, while the rest look very pale, with a few showing faint black colouration time to time.

The one which has very strong black colouration 24/7 is very active and always found swimming around, while the rest a much more lacklustre...

How am i able to get a deeper black colouration for all of them?

----------


## vannel

Some of my cories always end up being a little dull. I reckon it has to do with their lineage. However, other reasons for the differing colouration might be..

1) You possibly have a mix of WC and CB Pandas..
2) The pale looking Pandas might have some form of infection (be it internal or external)
3) They are not comfortable in the tank (lack of hiding space / lights too bright / unnatural water conditions)

I'm sure many other cory experts can assist you (Sam, Ron, et al.). I'm just throwing ideas out there so you can exclude them from your list of stuff to check for when dealing with these problems.

----------


## Excelsior

> Some of my cories always end up being a little dull. I reckon it has to do with their lineage. However, other reasons for the differing colouration might be..
> 
> 1) You possibly have a mix of WC and CB Pandas..
> 2) The pale looking Pandas might have some form of infection (be it internal or external)
> 3) They are not comfortable in the tank (lack of hiding space / lights too bright / unnatural water conditions)
> 
> I'm sure many other cory experts can assist you (Sam, Ron, et al.). I'm just throwing ideas out there so you can exclude them from your list of stuff to check for when dealing with these problems.


Thx for the info, i will continue to monitor them.

----------


## stormhawk

Young C. panda with pale colors are usually due to diet or just the quality of the broodstock at the farm which produces them. Tank bred pandas in the market are almost always sold as juveniles just out of the fry stage, hence they are usually weak to begin with. The paleness in the black pigment will change over time as they grow larger. C. panda in good shape usually have very dark black pigment, especially well fed adults. Young C. panda commonly sold in the LFS may not survive very long in some tanks. I find them to be more fragile in comparison to the other common ones like C. aeneus, paleatus and trilineatus.

----------


## FaRnieGuy

can i keep sakura shrimps with C. Habrosus?
what kind of food is good for them? Algae wafers?

----------


## kim m

> can i keep sakura shrimps with C. Habrosus?
> what kind of food is good for them? Algae wafers?


No problem. The shrimps will eat whatever you feed the Corys.

----------


## FaRnieGuy

what happens if both the shrimps and the cory breeds?  :Huh?: 
will shrimps do anything to the eggs?  :Evil: 
will cory eat the shrimplets?  :Blah:

----------


## ciaossu

Hi, as for your 1st question maybe the shrimps will try to munch on the eggs

as for your 2nd question, i'm sure what fits into their mouth is never safe. however, i don't think they will delibrately go hunting for shrimplets but once in a blue moon if a shrimplet swim pass its mouth then that will be the snacks for your cory.

----------


## FaRnieGuy

haha. because now i have 16 C. Habrosus, am thinking of adding some shrimps to share the food with them.  :Grin: 

was at Petmart yesterday, they recommended me to get this micro sinking pellets fish food, i forgot the brand. but the fishes ain't eating them.
they just suck it into the mouth to chew chew then *SPIT*.  :Shocked: 
so in order not to waste that pack of fish food, i think having some shrimps would help clear them.

thinking of adding some other tank mates as well. but i have no idea what kind of tank mates is good for them. don't want my cory eggs/fry to be a snack, neither do i want shrimplets to be "shrimp crackers" too.  :Confused:

----------


## ciaossu

if you intend to breed them, a single species tank is always the best. however, if your tank is heavily planted adding some peaceful tetra or shrimps will be fine.

----------


## creech

Usually the Cory will take all sorts of food but it is recommended to have some plant material. The sinking pellets might not be "soft" enough at that instance so the cory will chew chew the softer part and spit the harder part. But I am sure they will come back for the pellet again and again.

----------


## FaRnieGuy

> Usually the Cory will take all sorts of food but it is recommended to have some plant material. The sinking pellets might not be "soft" enough at that instance so the cory will chew chew the softer part and spit the harder part. But I am sure they will come back for the pellet again and again.


really hope that's the case that they chew only the soft parts.. but the micro pellets are already so small.. i believe they are soft enough after a few minutes in the water?  :Confused: 

guess i'll just get them the algae wafers, it's easier to clean up(unfinished food).  :Smug: 

to play safe, don't want them to die of hunger. at least i know they have a higher chance to take algae wafers.

----------


## creech

Usually the sinking pellets takes longer to become soft so it won't cloud the water so easily, you can also supplement with Frozen Blood worms, all cories like that as a treat. But do ask the LFS for those in smaller capsule and smaller size worms.

----------


## FaRnieGuy

> Usually the sinking pellets takes longer to become soft so it won't cloud the water so easily, you can also supplement with Frozen Blood worms, all cories like that as a treat. But do ask the LFS for those in smaller capsule and smaller size worms.


ok! noted..  :Smile:

----------


## Coryologist

Greetings. I am new here and see some familiar names. I am currently keeping around 70 species of Corys, down from recently keeping almost 100 species. I have spawned approximately 65 species, my latest being C. gracils after a 5 year long wait. lol.

Here is a video of one of my spawning groups: S. kronei. Cheers. - Frank

----------


## vannel

Hi, you have most of us here drooling with the mention of C. Gracilis.. I know of quite a number of people with an interest in them. Glad to be able to learn from your knowledge. Pretty sure I've read the thread about your spawnings on PlanetCatfish and hope you do visit SG someday so I can grab some C. Gracilis from you..!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk

----------


## Wackytpt

Garcilis is one of the fishes I am also looking for.

Any chance you kept napoensis or eques?

Cheers

----------


## Mikex

Nice C.Gracilis!

----------


## kim m

Hi Frank  :Smile: 

Welcome to the forum! It's a nice place.

65 species...I'm just short of 50 so nearly there  :Smile:

----------


## Coryologist

> Any chance you kept napoensis or eques?


I have kept C. napoensis in the past and I am keeping C. eques, now. After updating my list, I will post what I am currently keeping. Cheers. - Frank

----------


## Coryologist

> Nice C.Gracilis!

----------


## vannel

Awesome pictures. Are you keeping the C. Gracilis in temperatures around 20-22 deg celcius?

----------


## Coryologist

Around 22 in the winter and 25 in the summer. - Frank

----------


## Wackytpt

Hi Frank,

Any luck in breeding the C. napoensis & C. eques?

Have been trying on both groups.

Thanks

----------


## Coryologist

> Hi Frank, Any luck in breeding the C. napoensis & C. eques? Have been trying on both groups. Thanks


Hi. No. No luck with either of those.  :Sad:  Frank

----------


## barmby

Coryologist, thank you so much for sharing. it is a privilege to have you sharing with us at aquaticquotient

----------


## Coryologist

> Coryologist, thank you so much for sharing. it is a privilege to have you sharing with us at aquaticquotient


Well, I am happy that you feel that way and I appreciate your kind words. Cheers. - Frank

----------


## soltari007

Hi Frank, 

Welcome to the forum, great to have you share your knowledge with us!

Any tips for beginners like us?

----------


## tetrakid

Hi, does anyone know where I can get a few Cory Adolfis and Cory Pandas? Think I've been bitten by the Corydoras bug.  :Surprised:

----------


## FeeWhale

I have just been to C328 today and I think I saw some. But I'm not reliable given the fact that I am not good at recognizing the different species. Better call them before you go down.

----------


## tetrakid

Lol, I am also just into Corydoras. The Adolfis are the ones with a small orange/red patch on the back. Thanks anyway.  :Smile: 



> I have just been to C328 today and I think I saw some. But I'm not reliable given the fact that I am not good at recognizing the different species. Better call them before you go down.

----------


## stormhawk

True adolfoi are rare in Singapore. Majority of the stocks sold are usually C. duplicareus, which has a thicker black stripe running along the back. C. adolfoi has a thinner stripe.

----------


## tetrakid

Since it is a rare Cory here, it woud be good to know of any breeder who may happen have at least a few for sale, perhaps on auction.  :Razz:  



> True adolfoi are rare in Singapore. Majority of the stocks sold are usually C. duplicareus, which has a thicker black stripe running along the back. C. adolfoi has a thinner stripe.

----------


## Joop

> Hi, does anyone know where I can get a few Cory Adolfis and Cory Pandas? Think I've been bitten by the Corydoras bug.


I saw c panda at Qianhu recently. plenty to choose.

----------


## tetrakid

Thank you. Actually, true Adolfois are what I am hunting around for. But since Stormwalk says it's rare here, I suppose I will have to try eBay.

If say we find someone in Malaysia who has some to sell, will there be any problem bringing them back here?

----------


## vannel

I think you will have better luck getting C. Adolfois from HK. Last I was there, I saw a tank of them in an LFS at the one end of Tung Choi Street going for SGD $12 per piece. Pretty sure those were not C. Duplicareus. Bringing them into SG is the tough part though.. Given you'll have to email the LFS and get them to arrange shipping to a local importer for you. I reckon the shipping plus local handling costs would make it a little prohibitive.

You could also try your luck with AquaBid and Corysrus. However, you'll still have to contact a local importer to assist you locally since they are the ones with the license.

----------


## vannel

Ohh where's my manners!

Welcome tetrakid.

P.S. The other C. Panda that you are looking for should be relatively easy to find in SG. Alot of LFS will carry them, although they seem to be a little tougher to find lately. However, you should pay a visit to JZX down at AMK for your Corydoras fix. It so happens that JZX is probably the only LFS that has a wide selection of different Corydoras from which you will have a tough time selecting just a single species or two. Just look at their monthly stocklist and you'll understand what I mean.

----------


## stormhawk

C. adolfoi occasionally appears locally but importers tend to mix them up with C. duplicareus. It is a common mistake because they look alike. It doesn't help that there are long snouted forms of both species, which can also add to the confusion, especially when handled by farm workers unfamiliar with the different species.

----------


## tetrakid

Ooh, thanks to stormhawk and vannel for your great help.

Hope one of these days I will be able to buy a pair or two of true Adolfois. 

Presently, I am only keeping a few Sterbais, which are a joy to keep. I noticed they are helpless creatures when it comes to hard food for example tiny hard pellets mean for Tetras. But they have no problem with powdered algae discs.

Today, I tried offering them hard-boiled egg yolk which they gobbled, but created a mess. Anyone with great food suggestions? eg beef-heart, chicken liver, etc.. lol.  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## RonWill

> Hope one of these days I will be able to buy a pair or two of true Adolfois... Anyone with great food suggestions?


 Why is it that we always want those things that we can't find??  :Grin: 

GC has young but very stable _C. panda_, plus a small variety of other _Corydoras_ species, if you're still keen.

Grreeaaat food?? Tubifex!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## vannel

> Why is it that we always want those things that we can't find??


Humans are as such.. It doesn't even matter that the fish might not even look nice or cute. The fact is.. The harder to find, the more expensive it is.. The more we'll be taken in with it. But what the heck! In the end, a hobby is a hobby.. and hobbies are always meant to drain some of your wealth. Spending makes people happy, no?





> Grreeaaat food?? Tubifex!!!


Yes! Tubifex are second to none. Just as long as they are clean, red wrigglers and not dull, half-dead worms. With regards to food though, I think that egg-yolk, beef heart and chicken liver are probably not optimal and would foul the water way too quickly. If you should prefer packaged foods, do consider Hikari Carnivore Pellets. Those are widely used and are a proven alternative to live foods. I always have a packet of pellets around when I just can't find the time to head down to my nearest LFS for yet another 50c pack of tubifex worms (I have to admit though, that the cories are so pampered on tubifex worms, they don't ever touch the pellets anymore).

----------


## barmby

I agree with Mr. Ron Will. Just like L134 aplenty but no one wants to keep because it is not rare and not & never will be 'fish of the moment'

----------


## drakeho

After so long looking at cory pictures . I still like the black cory best !  :Smile:

----------


## tetrakid

Thank you, Uncle Ronnie. 

It's nothing to do with its rarity. You see, actually I prefer the Sterbais most. There are so many rare and expensive Corys apart from the Adolfoi, but I do not fancy them at all. 

Like I said, because the Sterbais eyes are easily visible, easily the cutest among so many types of Corys. The Pandas' and Adolfois's eyes are masked by a black band, so are not as prominent as those of the Sterbais'. But because the Adolfois have an additional red spot on the 'shoulder' it makes them outstanding colour-wise, unlike Pandas. hence I also fancy the Adolfois. 

And color-wise, the Sterbais also stand out as they have yellow or orange 'hands' and yellow eye-rims too! So you see, the only Corys I fancy are Sterbais and Adolfois.  :Cool:

----------


## vannel

Glad you found your favourites! Not many of us here can say the same. Haha. I know I can't.. I was practically on the verge of importing some C. Hastatus from corysrus for $15 per piece (excl local charges).. Then, I almost paid a local importer $15 per piece (but that fell through when all the cories didn't make it through quarantine).. Luckily for me though, that was when GC and JZX caught on and both LFS decided to bring the long lost cories back to SG tanks (and only at a fraction of the cost).

----------


## creech

> Ooh, thanks to stormhawk and vannel for your great help.
> 
> Hope one of these days I will be able to buy a pair or two of true Adolfois. 
> 
> Presently, I am only keeping a few Sterbais, which are a joy to keep. I noticed they are helpless creatures when it comes to hard food for example tiny hard pellets mean for Tetras. But they have no problem with powdered algae discs.
> 
> Today, I tried offering them hard-boiled egg yolk which they gobbled, but created a mess. Anyone with great food suggestions? eg beef-heart, chicken liver, etc.. lol.


I feed mine with frozen blood worms and Hikari pellets, both are eagerly taken up by the cories :-)

----------


## alfredliow316

Can any of you veteran tell me the english term for "金线黄花鼠"?

----------


## vannel

Gold Laser Corydoras.

----------


## alfredliow316

I think i found it. It's Aspidoras pauciradiatus. Cute little fellas!

----------


## stormhawk

They're cute but fragile for us here with warm weather.

----------


## vannel

Another rainy day today.. Anyone has any luck..?

----------


## RonWill

Have... but only _Pseudomugil ivantsoffi_, _Oryzias woworae_, _C. pygmaeus, C. hastatus_ and _Scleromystax kronei_. How I wished it were those _C. napoensis_, Green Lasers or even better, those _C. eques_ or _C. sp._ "Black Venezuela" that's under my care.

----------


## tetrakid

Uncle Ronnie is so caring and 'fatherly' with fry. Like a good Betta, lol.  :Smug: 



> Have... but only _Pseudomugil ivantsoffi_, _Oryzias woworae_, _C. pygmaeus, C. hastatus_ and _Scleromystax kronei_. How I wished it were those _C. napoensis_, Green Lasers or even better, those _C. eques_ or _C. sp._ "Black Venezuela" that's under my care.

----------


## RonWill

> Uncle Ronnie is so caring and 'fatherly' with fry. Like a good Betta, lol.


 WRONG!! I breed fishes, not change their diapers!!!

----------


## ahkiatz

Any picture of Scleromystax kronei?  :Very Happy:

----------


## stormhawk

See this link: http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...63e067458b.jpg

Photograph by user drewry from this forum: http://forums.rareaquatics.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1663

----------


## vannel

> Have... but only _Pseudomugil ivantsoffi_, _Oryzias woworae_, _C. pygmaeus, C. hastatus_ and _Scleromystax kronei_. How I wished it were those _C. napoensis_, Green Lasers or even better, those _C. eques_ or _C. sp._ "Black Venezuela" that's under my care.


Waa.. Still no luck with your C. Eques huh..? And you got your hands on the C. sp Black Venezuelas! Are they the recent batch from C328 or have you been quietly keeping them..? Haha. Those are nice. Wish I had another tank for them..

----------


## RonWill

The _C. eques_ are really plumb and have a tank all to themselves. Now I just need to know what makes them tick! Those blackies are cool and like I mentioned, these are in my care, on behalf of a friend. A bonus windfall if they spawn and they resemble little charcoal blocks with fins!!  :Laughing:

----------


## tetrakid

I now have a bunch of Cory Sterbai which feeds only on Tubifex worms.

As I intend to train them to eat dried food, can anyone recommend a dried sinking food that they are known to love? I have tried Hikari discs but they go far away from it. Presently I am trying to get them to eat micro sinking pellets, but they also avoid this even when they are all now starving thin with sunken bellies.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

I would suggest NLS pellets which contain a high amount of garlic or dipping other pellets in Seachem's garlic guard. The smell of garlic is irresistible to most fish. Corydoras sterbai are often unfussy and should take most dry foods. Sunken bellies might point to internal parasites.

----------


## ciaossu

during the first few day my sterbai totally ignored NLS pellet only take hikari micro waffle. but now they will eat anything.

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Both NLS and hikari sinking carnivorous pellets work for me.

----------


## kim m

All my Corys (except some saddle snouts) will eat Tetra Tabimin.

Here's another Kronei:

----------


## darter

Any sightings of those C. sp Black Venezuelas? Think they will make good companion to my normal C. Venezuelas.

----------


## vannel

They were available awhile ago at C328. Not sure if they are still there though..

----------


## darter

Hmmz, then i think i will stick to one species.

----------


## RonWill

> Hmmz, then i think i will stick to one species.


 I keep telling myself that but somehow I always end up with more. Did I mentioned that Corys can be addictive?  :Laughing: 

Earlier today, I found 3 clutches of blackie eggs but I've been having issues with either fertility rate or feasible eggs. IIRC, this is their 4th spawning run but I still experiencing a high percentage of fungicized eggs. OTOH, at least I get the chance to care for and raise 4 little Venezuelas. Like all Cory fry, these are also cute lil' buggers!!

----------


## hardric

> Any sightings of those C. sp Black Venezuelas? Think they will make good companion to my normal C. Venezuelas.


Try calling [email protected] They tend to have quite a lot of cory species.

----------


## darter

JZX do not have them.

----------


## tetrakid

Though I have only some experience with Cory Sterbais, I find them the most cute and 'personal' of all Corys. 

Since their eyes are so unique and distinctly visible, one can readily 'see their emotions'. It is as if they can communicate with you with their eyes alone. This is the reason why I do not fancy any other Cory variation other than the Sterbai, not even Lasers or Albinos.

----------


## darter

Those im having also have great looking eyes! Not having the options to have more tanks at home, would love to stick to one species and see if they can breed. BUt mine very small now, max about 2cm..

----------


## stormhawk

All I want is a bunch of C. oiapoquensis.  :Sad:

----------


## vannel

> All I want is a bunch of C. oiapoquensis.


Haha.. Sure? Only that? No gracilis? Hrm.. Seems like people are having success with their gracilis spawns in other countries.. I'm hoping it'll come to our shores someday. On a more realistic note, I'm quite a fan of C. Caudimaculatus. I like their patterning! Didnt manage to breed them in my comm tank last time. Would love to give them their species only tank someday..

----------


## stormhawk

Not keen on gracilis since it requires specific care to thrive, especially in our climate. And yes, been looking forward to a return of the oiapoquensis some day. I think there's still a single C. caudimaculatus left at GC. I took one home and it is a beautiful critter.

----------


## vannel

I hardly have the tank space for another species of Corydoras now. I'll have to be happy just keeping my current crop of C. Hastatus.

----------


## darter

Sharing a photo of my new Cory friends.

IMG_20120523_215547.jpg

----------


## allblacks

I have currently four panda cories which I have recently given them a new substrate... Seems that their feedback is "LOVIN IT"!

----------


## tetrakid

I suppose by 'loving it' you mean you see them rummaging in the substrate. 

But my view is rather different from yours. I can't bear the sight of my Corys having to dig around for their food, especially in hard stuff. It's a joy to me to see them eating to their hearts content without all the effort to dig out their food. In the wild they have no choice, and also worms reside in the substrate. 

But as pets, I wouldn't want them to be roughing it up and abusing their tender bristles. I will rather have one half of my tank with substrate and the other half bare, which strictly for feeding. They will soon be parking at the bare area often, with their sad eyes asking for food. :Smile:  



> I have currently four panda cories which I have recently given them a new substrate... Seems that their feedback is "LOVIN IT"!

----------


## allblacks

Oh really I read in some articles that cories like to dig around in gravel...perhaps I have misunderstood this piece of info. 
Maybe I will put a plastic container with a plant to hold it down into the floor of the tank.
Just for my panda cories...

----------


## stormhawk

Corydoras appreciate a fine sand substrate. However a thin layer is more than sufficient for their needs. Their barbels do not typically get hurt from gravel with sharp edges as they are fairly careful fish. What hurts them is bacteria present on the gravel. Unclean tanks can result in infections that will cause their barbels to slowly deteriorate. People have kept their Corydoras in tanks with less than smooth gravel and had no issues. The same will apply in bare bottom tanks, especially newly set-up tanks. A fine layer of bacteria will start to form on the bottom of bare tanks and this bacteria can affect the Corydoras in more than one way.

I've kept Corydoras with fine sand, quartz gravel, soil-based substrate and bare bottom tanks with little issues. However, in bare bottom tanks, while it may be easy to observe them feeding and pooping, their colors will change to a lighter form. When kept on a darker substrate they tend to become darker. My C. panda were originally lighter in color at the LFS since they were kept in a tank with fine sand, but after being kept in my soil tank, they have become much darker.

You don't have to use a plastic container when a piece of Java Fern or Anubias tied on driftwood will do.

----------


## allblacks

> Corydoras appreciate a fine sand substrate. However a thin layer is more than sufficient for their needs. Their barbels do not typically get hurt from gravel with sharp edges as they are fairly careful fish. What hurts them is bacteria present on the gravel. Unclean tanks can result in infections that will cause their barbels to slowly deteriorate. People have kept their Corydoras in tanks with less than smooth gravel and had no issues. The same will apply in bare bottom tanks, especially newly set-up tanks. A fine layer of bacteria will start to form on the bottom of bare tanks and this bacteria can affect the Corydoras in more than one way.
> 
> I've kept Corydoras with fine sand, quartz gravel, soil-based substrate and bare bottom tanks with little issues. However, in bare bottom tanks, while it may be easy to observe them feeding and pooping, their colors will change to a lighter form. When kept on a darker substrate they tend to become darker. My C. panda were originally lighter in color at the LFS since they were kept in a tank with fine sand, but after being kept in my soil tank, they have become much darker.
> 
> You don't have to use a plastic container when a piece of Java Fern or Anubias tied on driftwood will do.


 

Thank you Stormhawk for the great advice. 
Agree with your observations about the C.pandas being darker- mine used to be in a bare bottom tank and they definitely looked lighter in color then (maybe due to the reflections onto their pearl-colored bodies). 

Yesterday, I managed to get driftwood and driftwood with plants (anubias included) so all went into the tank.
Hence, my C.pandas guppies and cherry barbs are now being in the same 2ft tank with soil as base, part of tank with gravel on top of soil and the driftwood with some plants.
C.pandas immediately went behind driftwood...so did not manage to snap them in my photos...
 :Smile:  this website is a great info repository for someone like me who is really new to the planted tanks setup and catching up on the research.

Thanks again...

----------


## stormhawk

I'm very curious about the plant on the left with pinkish leaves? Can you take a clearer and closer image of the plant? Somehow I don't think it's meant to be grown on the driftwood. By the way, in Corydoras tanks, there should always be an open zone where they can root about for food. If you have creeping plants that produce runners, the Corys might dig them out by accident.

----------


## allblacks

Oh the open zone is on far right of the tank, where the gravel is. From the top view picture, it is the area with gravel. However, the C.pandas go everywhere.... but feeding area with sinking food is usually the gravel area.

I have also attached the second picture of the plant with the pinkish leaves - bought at Seaview planted into the driftwood.
Here is a close-up of that plant. Do you think I should remove it from the driftwood and re-plant it into the soil ? It does not seemed to be doing well even with more than 12-hour LED light....

Thanks in advance !

----------


## stormhawk

That's one strange looking plant. I'm not sure if it's an aquatic plant. You should replant it in the gravel because if these are not epiphytic plants, they'll die on the driftwood.

----------


## allblacks

> That's one strange looking plant. I'm not sure if it's an aquatic plant. You should replant it in the gravel because if these are not epiphytic plants, they'll die on the driftwood.


Ok cheers ! Will do that :Smile:

----------


## dc88

Cory fans will like this video : ) !!!

http://en.aquanet.tv/Video/225-soft-...ous-substrates

----------


## stormhawk

Thanks for sharing dc88. The video proves that rough gravel is fine for Corydoras and that each species has a preference for a specific type of bottom.  :Smile:

----------


## allblacks

> Cory fans will like this video : ) !!!
> 
> http://en.aquanet.tv/Video/225-soft-...ous-substrates



Good video !
Makes me want to follow them.

----------


## anarchy78

Hi guys.. Ive been looking for some duplicareus lately. But failed to find one. Just want to ask if u know where i can find it? Thanks :Smile:  even jzx dont have :Sad:

----------


## adisan

Hi .... please excuse a noob question here ....

i am wondering at what size/length do corys usually ready for breeding? 
I read that usually at age of 8 months, but no idea at what size they are at that age ? 

Thanks.

----------


## vannel

> Hi .... please excuse a noob question here ....
> 
> i am wondering at what size/length do corys usually ready for breeding? 
> I read that usually at age of 8 months, but no idea at what size they are at that age ? 
> 
> Thanks.


Bro it depends on what Cory you are keeping. Different Cory mature at different times.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coryologist

> Hi .... please excuse a noob question here ....
> 
> i am wondering at what size/length do corys usually ready for breeding? 
> I read that usually at age of 8 months, but no idea at what size they are at that age ? 
> 
> Thanks.


Unfortunately, since all species and individual spawns grow at different rates, based on genetics and husbandry, size cannot be used as a determining indicator, until they fully grown.

It used to be thought that 1 year was where most Corys were mature enough to breed. My own personal experience (72 Cory species spawned) is that they are capable of spawning as early as 6 months, with 9 months being the norm.

I hope that helps. Cheers. - Frank

----------


## adisan

> Bro it depends on what Cory you are keeping. Different Cory mature at different times.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hi bro. I'm keeping Aeneus bronze, albinos, Sterbai, Trilineatus, Paleatus, and Metae altogether in a tank. The biggest size is my Metae but no sign of mating behaviour. The Aeneus bronze is smaller but sometimes i saw a pair chasing each other around. They are still shy in overall though.... 




> Unfortunately, since all species and individual spawns grow at different rates, based on genetics and husbandry, size cannot be used as a determining indicator, until they fully grown.
> 
> It used to be thought that 1 year was where most Corys were mature enough to breed. My own personal experience (72 Cory species spawned) is that they are capable of spawning as early as 6 months, with 9 months being the norm.
> 
> I hope that helps. Cheers. - Frank


Hey thanks Frank.... Wow you have bred so many species! Awesome!

My Metae is around 5cm length and there are four of them (not sure of exact age, probably 2 males 2 females). I was thinking if the crowded population makes them reluctant to mate. Do you think it is a good time to separate them into different tank?

----------


## boyneburn

I would not attempt to spawn my cories if they were not in a separate tank.The possibilty of the eggs getting eaten by other occupants is too high.I have bred metae many times & have not found them to be egg eaters.If I want to spawn mine I put them in a 18 x 12 12 or 24 x 12 x12 with sand substrate & Java fern. I usually have an air powered box filter in the corner.I let them settle in for a few days & then due a cool water change & add a small electric power filter to give more flow.They usually spawn within 24 hours providing they have been well fed etc. in the previous week.This method works with a lot of cory species my concolor,similis & CW010 usually follow this procedure as well.I am sure that Frank (Coryologist) has bred a few this way as well,although he has probably got a few tricks of his own.

----------


## Coryologist

> Hey thanks Frank.... Wow you have bred so many species! Awesome!


I'm an old man.  :Sad: 



> My Metae is around 5cm length and there are four of them (not sure of exact age, probably 2 males 2 females). I was thinking if the crowded population makes them reluctant to mate. Do you think it is a good time to separate them into different tank?


Again, you can't go on size. Attempting to successfully breed any Cory should warrant their own tank. Too easy for eggs to be eaten by tank mates. Additionally, once the eggs are laid, you can simply remove the adults as opposed to moving the eggs. This generally IMHO results in a better chance of a good hatch rate. YMMV. Cheers. - Frank

----------


## adisan

> I would not attempt to spawn my cories if they were not in a separate tank.The possibilty of the eggs getting eaten by other occupants is too high.I have bred metae many times & have not found them to be egg eaters.If I want to spawn mine I put them in a 18 x 12 12 or 24 x 12 x12 with sand substrate & Java fern. I usually have an air powered box filter in the corner.I let them settle in for a few days & then due a cool water change & add a small electric power filter to give more flow.They usually spawn within 24 hours providing they have been well fed etc. in the previous week.This method works with a lot of cory species my concolor,similis & CW010 usually follow this procedure as well.I am sure that Frank (Coryologist) has bred a few this way as well,although he has probably got a few tricks of his own.


That's interesting. I should give it a try. 

One more thing.... did you experience siphoning the subtrate during conditioning them to spawn would put them off fr the breeding mood? I'm a little worried because currently everytime i siphon they look disturbed and run away hiding.

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## adisan

> I'm an old man. 
> 
> Again, you can't go on size. Attempting to successfully breed any Cory should warrant their own tank. Too easy for eggs to be eaten by tank mates. Additionally, once the eggs are laid, you can simply remove the adults as opposed to moving the eggs. This generally IMHO results in a better chance of a good hatch rate. YMMV. Cheers. - Frank


A young spirited heart is more important i believe  :Wink: 

Yeah i think i would try to separate them and see what happens next. Thanks a lot!

----------


## Coryologist

> I am sure that Frank (Coryologist) has bred a few this way as well,although he has probably got a few tricks of his own.


Well, this is where I generally get into trouble. I do not have any "secrets" when it comes to getting Corys to spawn. I do not employ any "triggering" methods. I simply give them clean water, the best food possible as well as normal water changes and then wait for Mother Nature to handle the heavy lifting. I don't even use spawning mops.

My personal belief is that these fish have spawned for eons without any help from anyone. I don't even say, "I have spawned XXX number of Corys." I prefer to say that they spawned in my tank, but I don't take credit for doing anything beyond exercising good husbandry. (No one has ever found a spawning mop in any river in S. America).  :Smile: 

I'm not feigning humility. I'm serious about that. lol. Cheers. - Frank

----------


## Coryologist

> A young spirited heart is more important i believe


I thank you and my pacemaker/defibrillator, thank you. lol. - Frank

----------


## vannel

I personally find food to be of importance when getting cories to breed. Live food in the form of Tubifex worms is quite good for this purpose. I tend to overfeed when getting my cories to spawn. I don't have as much experience as Frank though and have not spawned nearly as many species.. So, take my advice with a pinch of salt.

The only cories which I breed without removing the adults from the eggs are dwarf cories (pygmy, habrosus, hastatus). Also, as mentioned, a species-only tank is the general guideline so that.. 1) no cross breeding occurs.. and 2) they can get into the mood without interference.

Most importantly.. Have loads of fun observing eggs and fry in your tank.

----------


## Coryologist

> I personally find food to be of importance when getting cories to breed.


Agreed. After water-quality, nothing is more important than quality of food. I feed around 10 high-quality foods, in rotation. The most important to me are decapped BS eggs, frozen bloodworms and live blackworms. If I were only able to feed my fish one or two foods, decapped BS eggs would be at the top of my list. Nutritionally, they are vastly superior to newly hatched BS as no essential lipids are utilized in the hatching process, they cost much less than hatching eggs, they do not decompose as readily and there is no muss, fuss or clean-up. Darn near a perfect food. Cheers. - Frank

----------


## vannel

Glad I'm doing something right.. =P

I also employ the use of decapped BS eggs. A small bottle lasts an eternity (its not supposed to last that long actually). However, I usually only use that for cory fry. I should probably give it a go for the adults as well. I'm just not sure if the adults actually eat the "dust".. Its near impossible to see.

----------


## Coryologist

> I'm just not sure if the adults actually eat the "dust".. Its near impossible to see.


Don't worry. I feed it to all of my adults, including giants like C. pantanalensis. They go crazy for it.  :Smile:  Cheers. - Frank

P.S. If you do start feeding it to your adults, that jar will be emptied, quickly.

----------


## creech

How do you get the dust to sink?

----------


## vannel

Premix &amp; stir the powder in some water before introducing into the tank.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## adisan

> Glad I'm doing something right.. =P
> 
> I also employ the use of decapped BS eggs. A small bottle lasts an eternity (its not supposed to last that long actually). However, I usually only use that for cory fry. I should probably give it a go for the adults as well. I'm just not sure if the adults actually eat the "dust".. Its near impossible to see.


What is this decapped BS eggs actually? is it not the same as the egg shell those BBS left out after hatching?

If yes, does that mean i can feed my adult/fry with the shell? Would it hurt them?

Bro vannel, mind telling where to find this food in SG? And whats the cost? Can't wait to try  :Very Happy:  ... For my fish of course,not for me haha.

----------


## vannel

No bro. Decapsulated brine shrimp eggs are exactly the opposite. They are eggs that already have the harmful shell casing removed. I buy mine from Y618.



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## creech

> Premix &amp; stir the powder in some water before introducing into the tank.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Didn't thought of pre-mixing, thanks.

----------


## adisan

> No bro. Decapsulated brine shrimp eggs are exactly the opposite. They are eggs that already have the harmful shell casing removed. I buy mine from Y618.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks bro that picture is very helpful.

----------


## adisan

> No bro. Decapsulated brine shrimp eggs are exactly the opposite. They are eggs that already have the harmful shell casing removed. I buy mine from Y618.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks bro that picture is very helpful.

 :Smile:

----------


## vannel

No problem bro.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dc88

Do you feed the cory with decap BS eggs straight from the bottle or do you hatch them first?

----------


## vannel

Decapped eggs can no longer hatch. You feed it straight from the bottle.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

For smaller fishes it is better to soak the decap eggs as it tends to absorb water and expand.

----------


## adisan

whoopsss....just realised that i did a double post  :Sad: 

sorry...

----------


## adisan

hi guys, i purchased a group 6 of adult cories last week and added them in comm tank with other younger ones. My problem now is that they doesnt seem to eat the micro pellet or tablet that i gave them. They stand still while the young cories are the opposite, crazily eating. Only when i feed live tubifex they want to eat eagerly.

Im worry because im not able to provide live tubifex everyday. 

Any experience like this and how to make them eat pellet? Thanks.

----------


## Shi Xuan

> hi guys, i purchased a group 6 of adult cories last week and added them in comm tank with other younger ones. My problem now is that they doesnt seem to eat the micro pellet or tablet that i gave them. They stand still while the young cories are the opposite, crazily eating. Only when i feed live tubifex they want to eat eagerly.
> 
> Im worry because im not able to provide live tubifex everyday. 
> 
> Any experience like this and how to make them eat pellet? Thanks.


Hi,

It could probably be the source where you acquired the cories, given the fact that some LFS feed their fishes live food exclusively. If that's the case, the best remedy would be, starving the fishes for a day or two and try feeding them micro pellets or tablets again, whichever deemed favorable. 

Similarly, I have some cories which refuse to touch the grindals and only after a day devoid of food, will they relinquish the worms readily. 

I hope it helps. :Wink: 

Best regards,
Shi Xuan

----------


## ralliart12

Hi fellows,

may I know if there's any foolproof methods to cleanse tubifex worms thoroughly? Can we use listerine mouth wash to rinse them (supposed if we are not concerned about keeping the worms alive for long but just to ensure they are absolutely safe for feeding)?

Secondly, will Amano shrimps (large ones) & sakura/CRS shrimps bother dwarf corydoras, i.e. hunt them down?

----------


## RonWill

> Any experience like this and how to make them eat pellet?


 I've been feeding my school of _hastatus_ with Sera O-Nip and Hikari Carnivor Tablet. It's not unusual for some fishes to take a longer time to adapt from live-feed to prepared foods.

Ralliart, if you have a phobia about dirty worms, purge their guts overnight. Listerine in a VERY diluted solution will clean but only externally. For pygmy corydoras, I use young/small Fire Red (or any from the Cherry family) and Colored/Malayan shrimps as tank mates. Yamato shrimps are very opportunistic feeders and will not hesitate to fight over food. Too aggressive for my liking and they've been known to hunt down dying fishes, going for the kill like a pack of wolves.

----------


## ralliart12

> ... if you have a phobia about dirty worms, purge their guts overnight...


May I know how to go about doing this? Thanks.




> I've been feeding my school of _hastatus_ with Sera O-Nip and Hikari Carnivor Tablet. It's not unusual for some fishes to take a longer time to adapt from live-feed to prepared foods....


Right now, I am considering starving them until they take the above 2 brands. Even after dousing the pellets from the 2 brands in SeaChem Garlic, my units are still too snobbish for their own good.

----------


## kenny

> Decapped eggs can no longer hatch. You feed it straight from the bottle.


I have decapped brine shrimp eggs from the normal BSE myself and hatched them later, but they were keep wet and hatched within a few days. Maybe it's a different case with the dried ones.

----------


## kenny

> Right now, I am considering starving them until they take the above 2 brands. Even after dousing the pellets from the 2 brands in SeaChem Garlic, my units are still too snobbish for their own good.


my pygmeaus eats everything buy hastatus only eats tubifex. I tried various kinds of hikari foods, including carnivore tabs, but they don't take it and becomes really skinny after a few days. So no choice I'm buying tubifex weekly while trying to convert them to pellets.

----------


## FISHBONE

I have 10 corydoras concolor

----------


## KittyCat

> I have 10 corydoras concolor


Hi bro

Saw this image of your corys.. They look like corys, are they? They look interesting. Haven't seen these before. Mind telling me what breed/where to buy them and cost?


I have a thread about my corydoras at Beginners' Corner.
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...581#post693581''

I'm also thinking of buying more concolor. I only managed to find one at c328 3 weeks ago. Any leads?

 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Thanks in advanced bro!!

----------


## KittyCat

I have

1x Concolor
1x Albino
1x Leopard
1x Sterbai
1x Similis
1x Loxonozous
2x Pandas
2x Peppered
2x Bronze

Thinking of making all 2. So cute!

----------


## FISHBONE

> I have 10 corydoras concolor





> I have
> 
> 1x Concolor
> 1x Albino
> 1x Leopard
> 1x Sterbai
> 1x Similis
> 1x Loxonozous
> 2x Pandas
> ...


You must join http://aqua.c1ub.net/forum/index.php?board=70.0 . Can you speak thai?

----------


## KittyCat

> You must join http://aqua.c1ub.net/forum/index.php?board=70.0 . Can you speak thai?


Sadly, no... I only know sabai sabai.... Hahahhaa. And Krung Trep Mahanakon Ratanna Kosin.. I'm not sure how to spell. All thanks to the Noose!

----------


## soltari007

Nice growing collection of cories  :Smile:  soon you will have your own small army...!

----------


## KittyCat

2x Albino
2x Leopard
2x Sterbai
2x Pandas
2x Peppered
2x Bronze
1x Similis
1x Loxonozous
1x Concolor

----------


## rogerjr

Male seems to be C.napoensis
Female shld be C.aeneus




> Hi bro
> 
> Saw this image of your corys.. They look like corys, are they? They look interesting. Haven't seen these before. Mind telling me what breed/where to buy them and cost?
> 
> 
> I have a thread about my corydoras at Beginners' Corner.
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...581#post693581''
> 
> I'm also thinking of buying more concolor. I only managed to find one at c328 3 weeks ago. Any leads?
> ...

----------


## KittyCat

> Male seems to be C.napoensis
> Female shld be C.aeneus


Thanks!! Wah but that is very nice gold for a c.aeneus.

----------


## rogerjr

> Thanks!! Wah but that is very nice gold for a c.aeneus.


indeed! some C.aeneus looks really good with their bronze sheen and short gold stripe.

----------


## soltari007

> Male seems to be C.napoensis
> Female shld be C.aeneus


those two are C.pantanalensis, from the Pantanal region in Bolivia and Brazil. Especially for this species, male and female dismorphism is very obvious in breeding season.
Not very available in Singapore, even the true C.napoensis are hard to find.

----------


## tetrakid

Lol... With so many Cory types, I see stars. I am a "one Cory person". I only had a group of Cory Serbais which I adored.
Somehow, all of the other Corys do not appeal to me at all, only the Sterbais, which I find the cutest of all Corys. I call them "sea hamsters", lol.  :Smile:

----------


## KittyCat

> those two are C.pantanalensis, from the Pantanal region in Bolivia and Brazil. Especially for this species, male and female dismorphism is very obvious in breeding season.
> Not very available in Singapore, even the true C.napoensis are hard to find.


Thanks for the info bro. Really iinformative. You are the expert! The male has such lovely spot
Spotted a black corydora, $25 from c328, at the shrimp tank area. And other exotic corys as well. Didnt ask. Black was cute!

----------


## KittyCat

Anyway I'm not sure if I managed to net a female sterbai and albino. Cause i was looking for fatter bodies and rounder tummies. Or are they just fat hahahah.

My 2 sterbais now hang out quite a bit though. Hmm so curious.

----------


## vannel

Actually, experience shows that if a Cory looks plump in the LFS, then it probably is female. The shop doesn't feed them that much and more often than not, fish suffer from malnutrition. That being said, the fish could also be suffering from internal parasites causing bloat. But its likely to be a female. Post up a top-down view and we will be able to help.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## KittyCat

Top down looks quite slim but the belly area quite plump with shorter but rounder bodies seen from the side. Weird ey. I'll try to post when I have the time.

----------


## KittyCat

2 blind panda corys spotted in the panda cory tank at 328. No eyes at all.

Anyway, the one which I bought home yesterday thinking it's female. It's the roundest of the lot available there. Hopefully it is.. If not, too bad for me haha.



The one infront. Behind one 1.5 months with me already.

----------


## vannel

Looks female to me as well. Quite sure it is. Notice the belly is larger behind the pectorals in the top down shot. Males would be a sharp V shape down to the tail.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## KittyCat

> Looks female to me as well. Quite sure it is. Notice the belly is larger behind the pectorals in the top down shot. Males would be a sharp V shape down to the tail.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


AHHH yayyyy glad to hear from the expert! My new albino also looks roundish like that but not this big. Hopefully it's female too.

Thanks so much vannel!

----------


## cephelix

Hi guys,
New cory keeper here. Currently only have 4 corys,2 sterbai and 2 peppered.
Currently have sand as substrate but thinking of planting mosses on the bottom. My question is,would that limit the area for foraging or would they still forage for food over the mosses??

Regards,
Ali

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## soltari007

your moss will not anchor down on sand unless you're using wood... they will still forage for food but you lose the fun of seeing the cory dig  :Smile:

----------


## cephelix

Solitari: I'm going to tie the moss to a mesh as I've read they won't root and thanks for the reply. I'm not planning to cover the whole substrate with moss, only about a quarter of it. I do like seeing them dig though. They're very cute and docile, which is what attracted me to them in the first place. 

My favourites are still the bronze cory. I think they have a very understated beauty about them

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## vannel

> AHHH yayyyy glad to hear from the expert! My new albino also looks roundish like that but not this big. Hopefully it's female too.
> 
> Thanks so much vannel!


No problem KittyCat. I'm far from an expert. Soltari007 for example has been in the hobby for much longer and has experience with many more Corydoras than I have. I still learn a lot from everyone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## vannel

> My favourites are still the bronze cory. I think they have a very understated beauty about them
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


I agree. I have recently been leaning towards the more solid colored Corydoras as well. I have a number of C. Melanotaenia which are very similar to yours. C. Concolor are also beauties if you have space for them. When stable, their solid color tones match up to any lasers!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## RonWill

> Not very available in Singapore, even the true C.napoensis are hard to find.


 Yep, which is why Benny's napos under my care are treated like precious little gems. Still waiting for full-blown monsoon season to attempt breeding them...and those black venez...and my killies...and...  :Grin:

----------


## cephelix

> I agree. I have recently been leaning towards the more solid colored Corydoras as well. I have a number of C. Melanotaenia which are very similar to yours. C. Concolor are also beauties if you have space for them. When stable, their solid color tones match up to any lasers!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I have never heard or even seen any of the corys u mentioned in the lfs.hahaha. 
First noticed the C. sterbai due to the orange tinge on their pectoral and pelvic fins

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Shi Xuan

> Yep, which is why Benny's napos under my care are treated like precious little gems. Still waiting for full-blown monsoon season to attempt breeding them...and those black venez...and my killies...and...


I didn't know you still have the napoensis, wow :Surprised: . I still prefer C.eques, which I think, is by far the most beautiful Corydoras I've seen. As for now, keeping a pair of C.reticulatus, C.loxozonus, C.atropersonatus and a small school of pygmaeus. Should have gotten more but I don't think they can fit into my 2 feet tank anymore, which they share with a pair of O.woworae which has been producing fry like no tomorrow, yes, right now I have fry of different ages growing up. :Grin:  

Oh, on a side note, a pair of Micropoecilia branneri and some Rivulus cylindraceus "Cascada de Soaro" fry....dreaming of an amazon biotope... :Jump for joy:

----------


## RonWill

Oh yes, the _eques_ are on my WTB (Want To Breed) list as well. All healthy, active and plumb. Just waiting... and waiting... and waiting...

I know how it is with the _O. woworae_. Using them as dither companions for my manacapura cross angels. Good luck with those killie fry and try not to 'kill' the green water this time eh  :Grin: 

As for _Micropoecilia branneri_, game on if there are both sexes.

----------


## Shi Xuan

Yes. Both sexes. I got 2 pairs but the fishes were pretty battered when I got them and 1 male conked. Trying to beef them up with BBS at the moment. I read a bit about them before and it mentioned about the superfetation observed in this tiny livebearer. Very different from the usual livebearer which we see. Tried to catch all the healthy ones so you can imagine how excited I was. :Grin: 

The cylindraceus fry are growing a fair bit and right now, about 1cm in length. Meanwhile, I'm still conditioning the other fishes I have in my possession and C.pygmaeus is definitely one. 

Oh, you even keep those angels, OMG, breathtaking beauties :Surprised:  :Shocked: . As for the greenwater, it's long gone, replaced by a culture of daphnia which I promptly fed to all the fishes. It doesn't matter anymore, I have got a method of raising tiny fry, that is, I leave a couple of plastic containers under a direct light source, packed with lots of plants and a couple of ramshorn snails with the routine dosage of;

1-2 squirts of liquifry No. 1;
1 squirt of grindal worms;
A bit of mulm from my 2ft tank;
gunks from grindal worm cultures; per week

Once in a while, I change 20% of the water and everything is alright.  :Smile:

----------


## soltari007

> I didn't know you still have the napoensis, wow. I still prefer C.eques, which I think, is by far the most beautiful Corydoras I've seen. As for now, keeping a pair of C.reticulatus, C.loxozonus, C.atropersonatus and a small school of pygmaeus. Should have gotten more but I don't think they can fit into my 2 feet tank anymore, which they share with a pair of O.woworae which has been producing fry like no tomorrow, yes, right now I have fry of different ages growing up. 
> 
> Oh, on a side note, a pair of Micropoecilia branneri and some Rivulus cylindraceus "Cascada de Soaro" fry....dreaming of an amazon biotope...


since we're on corydoras, here's a pic from tonight  :Smile:

----------


## RonWill

erm... this one available on loan for stud service, right?  :Grin:

----------


## cephelix

That is a pretty cory......

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Shi Xuan

> since we're on corydoras, here's a pic from tonight


That's a neat looking eques. Something stunning about this Cory is that thick band that runs vertically along it's operculum and around it's head. How difficult it is getting this species and napoensis to spawn? 

Ron, are you still keeping the kronei as well?

----------


## chtan23

> 2 blind panda corys spotted in the panda cory tank at 328. No eyes at all.
> 
> Anyway, the one which I bought home yesterday thinking it's female. It's the roundest of the lot available there. Hopefully it is.. If not, too bad for me haha.


Oh no, I just bought 6 panda from C328 last evening, never really check whether they got eyes or not since their eyes got black patches. Tonight go home take a closer look.

I feed them pellets and algae wafer, but they doesn't seen to eat it.

----------


## cephelix

> Oh no, I just bought 6 panda from C328 last evening, never really check whether they got eyes or not since their eyes got black patches. Tonight go home take a closer look.
> 
> I feed them pellets and algae wafer, but they doesn't seen to eat it.


Hope yours is ok...
From what I know, it always takes a while for new fishes to adapt to new food.
Mine didn't eat the algae flakes in the beginning as well but after a day or two,they'll eat it. 
Now my corys won't even eat the frozen bloodworms for some reason

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## chtan23

> Hope yours is ok...
> From what I know, it always takes a while for new fishes to adapt to new food.
> Mine didn't eat the algae flakes in the beginning as well but after a day or two,they'll eat it. 
> Now my corys won't even eat the frozen bloodworms for some reason
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Your signature shows that you have rummy nose. Do you house them with cory. Do your rummy nose snatch all the food when you drop in for cory?

----------


## tetrakid

Good to see a some Cory connoiseurs here. Presently I only fancy the Cory Sterbais. Other than that I also sort of fancy the C. Adolfois for their nice colour, but those fish seem to be beyond reach here, and even if available they will cost a bomb too.

Anyway I just bought a cheap plastic packet of mixed Platys, and is thoroughly enjoying these nice little fishes. I have never kept Platys before, but instantly liked them the moment I put them in the tank. This is because they started pecking happily on the algae in the tank, much like those poultry chicken pecking in the sand and grass, a very nice behavior, but my Tetras and other fish don't do that at all. Lol.  :Smile:

----------


## cephelix

> Your signature shows that you have rummy nose. Do you house them with cory. Do your rummy nose snatch all the food when you drop in for cory?


Yup, I have rummies and i do house them together. They never bother the corys or the food meant for the corys though. If hungry the rummies would peck at food that has sunk but they don't seem to like the algae wafers

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## KittyCat

> Oh no, I just bought 6 panda from C328 last evening, never really check whether they got eyes or not since their eyes got black patches. Tonight go home take a closer look.
> 
> I feed them pellets and algae wafer, but they doesn't seen to eat it.


Hope yours are okay. I always look for a few things when buying fish

Complete fins
Bright colors, super black black parts in the case of my Loxonozous and Pandas
Active even before putting in the net. I aim then catch!
When stop, slowly sink if their supposed to - like corys
No missing parts

----------


## vannel

> Hope yours are okay. I always look for a few things when buying fish
> 
> Complete fins
> Bright colors, super black black parts in the case of my Loxonozous and Pandas
> Active even before putting in the net. I aim then catch!
> When stop, slowly sink if their supposed to - like corys
> No missing parts


I would expand on these criterias:
- Full barbels, Not damaged
- No visible sign of diseases
- Swimming posture (should not be swimming slanted, no issues with buoyancy)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## KittyCat

> I would expand on these criterias:
> - Full barbels, Not damaged
> - No visible sign of diseases
> - Swimming posture (should not be swimming slanted, no issues with buoyancy)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Oh yes these as well.

----------


## chtan23

First time buy cory, never really check all the above. However, all looks active when catching them. No missing eyes on the 6 panda cory I bought. phew...

----------


## cephelix

Congrats. At least they're all healthy and are wonderful additions to your tank

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## chtan23

My cardinals always snatch food from the cory. Greedy bugger! End up I have to over feed the cardinal so that there are left over food for cory. Any better way to feed cory? How about drop food after lights off?

----------


## dc88

Same problem i have. Not only cardinal, also the yamato shrimp snatch the hakari wafer carry it away from the cory.
Found a way : feed at night, clip the wafer with a paper clip attach to a string and sink in at night after light off. Too heavy for yamato to carry it away and can't see by cardinal.

----------


## chtan23

My wafer is about 10 cents coin size, so the yamato can't carry it away, but the cardinals are feasting on it! So have to do it after lights off.

----------


## tetrakid

Corys behave like blind fish. Though they have big round eyes they don't use them for seeing food, even if the food is right in front of them. Instead, they prefer to grope around for food with their barbells. Very strange behaviour which is very different from other fish which rush to the food once they see it from far away.  :Smile:

----------


## chtan23

Is gold laser cory easy to keep?

----------


## Shi Xuan

Not that easy but not too difficult as well, somewhat a moderate cory, I would say. Take note of their barbels. It's the most sensitive part of their body.

Is anyone keeping C.hastatus? The recent weather has turned slightly cooler and my friend's cories bred so I am looking forward to see updates on them. :Smile:

----------


## cephelix

In the midst of feeding the other fishes I'll normally just drop the pellets for the cory in. But slightly overfeeding the others works as well.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## KittyCat

2x Albino 2x Leopard 2x Sterbai 2x Pandas 2x Peppered 2x Bronze 2x Similis 1x Loxonozous 1x Concolor

And 2x mountain shrimp!

----------


## cephelix

That's alot of corys kittycat.how big is your tank?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## KittyCat

60 x 28 x 26 cm

----------


## soltari007

Woah 20 corys already? You're pairing them off faster than SDU  :Laughing:  :Grin:

----------


## KittyCat

> Woah 20 corys already? You're pairing them off faster than SDU


Yo yo yo. Not all males and females.. I think I only have 2 females.. The albino and sterbai. Haiz I wished I could get m/f pairs!! I'm just very ngiao sai. Need to have equal amount of everything. I think I have OCD. Even DW need 2 and I have 2 filters. HAHAHA.

2x Albino 2x Leopard 2x Sterbai 2x Pandas 2x Peppered 2x Bronze 2x Similis *2x Loxonozous 2x Concolor 2x Rabauti*

----------


## soltari007

> Yo yo yo. Not all males and females.. I think I only have 2 females.. The albino and sterbai. Haiz I wished I could get m/f pairs!! I'm just very ngiao sai. Need to have equal amount of everything. I think I have OCD. Even DW need 2 and I have 2 filters. HAHAHA.
> 
> 2x Albino 2x Leopard 2x Sterbai 2x Pandas 2x Peppered 2x Bronze 2x Similis *2x Loxonozous 2x Concolor 2x Rabauti*


Oh you got the rabauti too?  :Laughing:  Auntie just came in a bunch of really large ones they look like breeding stock! I couldn't resist so I grabbed one big mama first... Going back for the smaller males later.

Where.did.you.find.the.concolor???

----------


## KittyCat

Idk if it's concolor leh!! I found one at c328 and one at Qian Hu yesterday. They look alike. I've seen so many types of 'concolor' on google its like it is and it isn't.


I don't know if I got a female rabauti not hehehe. All also very fat. Their face look like dipsy from teletubbies.

----------


## cephelix

> Idk if it's concolor leh!! I found one at c328 and one at Qian Hu yesterday. They look alike. I've seen so many types of 'concolor' on google its like it is and it isn't.
> 
> 
> I don't know if I got a female rabauti not hehehe. All also very fat. Their face look like dipsy from teletubbies.


If I could Like ur post I would. Can just imagine dipsy's head on a cory body.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## soltari007

> Idk if it's concolor leh!! I found one at c328 and one at Qian Hu yesterday. They look alike. I've seen so many types of 'concolor' on google its like it is and it isn't.
> 
> 
> I don't know if I got a female rabauti not hehehe. All also very fat. Their face look like dipsy from teletubbies.


Take a pic, we can ID for you  :Smile:  if it looks like a big ball it's probably female!

I sold my old concolor group and only kept one piece that has a really high fin. Regretting it ever since, now looking for mates for my poor boy.

----------


## KittyCat

It has slightly purplish body with very little but slightly visible yellow fins.


and
http://[email protected]/images/...oncolor/12.jpg << Change the @ to a
(Images from Google Images)

Something like this. But I've seen pictures of concolor with very intense color. Weird ah. Maybe they are 'low' quality concolors. Only $1 from Qian Hu, $2 from C328. And they have this line down from the front of the dorsal fin to the side fins. Like in this image:

But this is not the type of color mine has.

----------


## soltari007

well concs look like this where I come from  :Shocked: 


three sleepy amigos

and my last lone ranger..


he doesnt look too impressed with all the commotion..

you should fatten yours up and see if they look similar... else you might have a new species on your hands..

----------


## tetrakid

Wow those Corys lining up in a straight row in front of the tank are really adorable little creatures. When I had my Sterbais, all ten of them will also line up in a straight row in front with sad hungry eyes, waiting for Tubifex worms, which they relish. Though they are not colourful fish, they are very cute and and peace-loving creatures.

----------


## KittyCat

> well concs look like this where I come from 
> 
> 
> three sleepy amigos
> 
> and my last lone ranger..
> 
> 
> he doesnt look too impressed with all the commotion..
> ...


Saw a few of these only. Idk what those are.


Anyway, lost a Rabauti today morning. Yesterday was weak with broken tail, I tried to melafix him (worked for my other corys) and he KO this morning. The panda in the same tank with him made it. Changed water and added mela again. Panda looks a lot better.

Now I only have 19 babies ):

----------


## tetrakid

When fish are sick, it is usually very difficult to recover, unless it is just some minor skin problem.

If chances of recovery are slim, it is better to let the fish sleep by using either a proper liquid, or very cold freezing water with ice. This way, the fish will not need to suffer longer with the painful disease.

----------


## KittyCat

> When fish are sick, it is usually very difficult to recover, unless it is just some minor skin problem.
> 
> If chances of recovery are slim, it is better to let the fish sleep by using either a proper liquid, or very cold freezing water with ice. This way, the fish will not need to suffer longer with the painful disease.


He was only found yesterday being weak and stuff. I don't like to cull my fishes. I want to know I've tried my best. I healed popeye with melafix on my beloved Loxo so I don't believe I cannot fix a small fin rot. At least I know I tried my best and my Rabauti had a good 3 days with me.

Baby panda is back in the tank scavanging for food.

----------


## KittyCat

Okay guys, this is how my 'concolor' looks like...

Top one ( c328 ) lighter, middle row one ( Qian Hu ) darker. Darker one has more visible yellow fin.


And is my other panda down with something? 



Tank Parameters
KH 150
GH 150
pH 7
NO3- 0
NO2- 0

----------


## soltari007

Ah now I see...  :Wink:  that's a brochis splendens, not a conc  :Smile: 

And your panda is exuding fish slime. It's not too serious yet, but it does say that your Cory isn't 100% happy with his surroundings right now. I just got it myself so it isn't all that uncommon. Time for some tweaks for your water!

----------


## KittyCat

> Ah now I see...  that's a brochis splendens, not a conc 
> 
> And your panda is exuding fish slime. It's not too serious yet, but it does say that your Cory isn't 100% happy with his surroundings right now. I just got it myself so it isn't all that uncommon. Time for some tweaks for your water!


The expert has spoken! Thanks man. Confusing. Time for me to change my list then.

2x Albino 2x Leopard 2x Sterbai 2x Pandas 2x Peppered 2x Bronze 2x Similis 2x Loxonozous 2x Emerald 1x Rabauti (RIP little baby)

What should I do with my water? All the other fishes and cories are doing fine.

One of my mountain shrimp attacks my corys! URGH. Anyone wants mountain shrimp? I can GIVE 2, FOC. Collect under my block hahaha.

----------


## vannel

Your tank is getting slightly overcrowded from all those Corydoras! To upkeep that amount of fauna, you'll likely need to do more frequent WC from now on. I would say about 30%, at least twice a week. Alternatively, you could start planning for a larger tank too! For now, do a slightly larger WC to get your Corydoras back into shape before it all goes south. I also suggest dropping your PH just a little bit.

----------


## RonWill

> Tank Parameters
> KH 150
> GH 150
> pH 7
> NO3- 0
> NO2- 0


Lower your pH and retest for kH & gH. Either the kit is off or you're not reading it right 'cos it's waaaayyy too high...

----------


## KittyCat

> Your tank is getting slightly overcrowded from all those Corydoras! To upkeep that amount of fauna, you'll likely need to do more frequent WC from now on. I would say about 30%, at least twice a week. Alternatively, you could start planning for a larger tank too! For now, do a slightly larger WC to get your Corydoras back into shape before it all goes south. I also suggest dropping your PH just a little bit.


Yah doing wc 25percent 2x a week. Gonna clear some corys with mountain shrimp. Maybe just keeping my sterbais, emerald, lox and rabauti. Might even consider letting Rabauti go since no partner ): Totally helps that I can't post on wts yet.



> Lower your pH and retest for kH & gH. Either the kit is off or you're not reading it right 'cos it's waaaayyy too high...


I tested a few times all that reading leh.. My bf say hardwater better? His hardwater cory tank doing fine.

----------


## tetrakid

When I had my 10 Sterbais in my 2ft tank, I used to do 30% WC every other day. They can be quite good at dirtying the water. But not as much as my previous goldfish, though. With my goldfish I always did 100 % WC every day. But with good oxygen saturation, they survived healthily for a long time even without any BB. Lol. 



> Your tank is getting slightly overcrowded from all those Corydoras! To upkeep that amount of fauna, you'll likely need to do more frequent WC from now on. I would say about 30%, at least twice a week. Alternatively, you could start planning for a larger tank too! For now, do a slightly larger WC to get your Corydoras back into shape before it all goes south. I also suggest dropping your PH just a little bit.

----------


## KittyCat

Okay I'm giving away free!!!


2x Albino 2x Leopard 2x Pandas 2x Peppered 2x Bronze

Anyone want just tell me please. These 10 have been with me from the start they are my babies. Albino one of them possible female. All except pandas are stable. I can't post on WTS ):

----------


## vannel

The thing about having a community tank is that the fauna generally comes from differing water conditions, unless a strict biotope is setup. In any case, I think Corydoras are generally more suited to water with slightly lower PH. Do not confuse hardness and PH. Whilst they are linked to each other, they are a measure of distinctly different elements of water. I would suggest dropping 1-2 ketapang leaves in there gradually.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (Android 4.1, Jellybean) via Tapatalk 2

----------


## KittyCat

> The thing about having a community tank is that the fauna generally comes from differing water conditions, unless a strict biotope is setup. In any case, I think Corydoras are generally more suited to water with slightly lower PH. Do not confuse hardness and PH. Whilst they are linked to each other, they are a measure of distinctly different elements of water. I would suggest dropping 1-2 ketapang leaves in there gradually.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (Android 4.1, Jellybean) via Tapatalk 2


Okay thanks. I have one inside already, will go get a pack so that it will lower the pH further.

----------


## vannel

> Okay thanks. I have one inside already, will go get a pack so that it will lower the pH further.


Remember to do it gradually. A sudden drop in PH will be detrimental to their health. I've had 2 pieces of ketapang leaves wipe out my 1ft tank overnight because the drop was too sudden.

Good luck!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (Android 4.1, Jellybean) via Tapatalk 2

----------


## KittyCat

> Remember to do it gradually. A sudden drop in PH will be detrimental to their health. I've had 2 pieces of ketapang leaves wipe out my 1ft tank overnight because the drop was too sudden.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (Android 4.1, Jellybean) via Tapatalk 2


Okay thanks for the advice!! I will do it slowly.

----------


## KittyCat

I was thinking why my sand every morning got one hole.. Today morning woke up to find the culprit.

https://www.facebook.com/v/10151052862353716

My Rabauti!

----------


## soltari007

> Yah doing wc 25percent 2x a week. Gonna clear some corys with mountain shrimp. Maybe just keeping my sterbais, emerald, lox and rabauti. Might even consider letting Rabauti go since no partner ): Totally helps that I can't post on wts yet.
> 
> 
> I tested a few times all that reading leh.. My bf say hardwater better? His hardwater cory tank doing fine.


I can adopt the Rabauti if you're letting go  :Jump for joy:

----------


## KittyCat

Rabauti expensive.. Have to sell cannot give hahhahaa.

----------


## soltari007

Hmmmm.... can discuss la hahaha
Whatsapp me a pic! 98tootoo89too7

----------


## cephelix

Wondering if anyone has encountered this while transporting their corys? I personally have not but found the read quite interesting.

http://www.ianfuller.com/articles/au...c/authors.html

----------


## tetrakid

After reading the article, I can now vaguely recall an occasion when I saw one of my stressed Cory Sterbais turn over as if like dying, 
but after only a short while it recovered and behaved normally. I had forgotten about the incident until now.

It's good to have such knowledge as presented in the article. Thanks for the sharing.  :Smile:

----------


## RonWill

This is a known problem that seasoned cory keepers are already aware of and a seasoned packer will, more often than not, do a re-pack if the package is due on a long-haul trip.

Prior to 9/11, I've sent _Corydoras pygmaeus_ and _C. habrosus_ to the USA and UK, in breather bags, with zero casualty. A teaspoon of activated carbon pellets will minimize self-poisoning as well. In addition to Ian's list of susceptible species, the pygmies should not be overlooked, more so for _C. hastatus_.

----------


## KittyCat

> Wondering if anyone has encountered this while transporting their corys? I personally have not but found the read quite interesting.
> 
> http://www.ianfuller.com/articles/au...c/authors.html


Yes this is a known fact throughout the corydora keepers. Quite sad. Last time I got pricked once and kena itchy itchy. I didn't know that had venom when I first came into contact with them a few years ago. I normally prefer to use clean hands instead of nets because nets sometimes a bit rough, but once bitten twice shy. 




> This is a known problem that seasoned cory keepers are already aware of and a seasoned packer will, more often than not, do a re-pack if the package is due on a long-haul trip.
> 
> Prior to 9/11, I've sent _Corydoras pygmaeus_ and _C. habrosus_ to the USA and UK, in breather bags, with zero casualty. A teaspoon of activated carbon pellets will minimize self-poisoning as well. In addition to Ian's list of susceptible species, the pygmies should not be overlooked, more so for _C. hastatus_.


This is the pro.

----------


## Shi Xuan

> Originally Posted by RonWill
> 
> 
> This is a known problem that seasoned cory keepers are already aware of and a seasoned packer will, more often than not, do a re-pack if the package is due on a long-haul trip.
> 
> Prior to 9/11, I've sent _Corydoras pygmaeus_ and _C. habrosus_ to the USA and UK, in breather bags, with zero casualty. A teaspoon of activated carbon pellets will minimize self-poisoning as well. In addition to Ian's list of susceptible species, the pygmies should not be overlooked, more so for _C. hastatus_.
> 
> 
> This is the pro.


You can find out more here => Tiny Cories

----------


## apek19

> Wondering if anyone has encountered this while transporting their corys? I personally have not but found the read quite interesting.
> 
> http://www.ianfuller.com/articles/au...c/authors.html


Interesting article. Thanks for the info!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cephelix

whoa.....quite a few people have experienced it eh? I'm still a total newbie at keeping corys. Still trying to find smooth black gravel for them. Anyone knows where to find?

----------


## tetrakid

This is why coming to Aquatic Quotient Forum really pays off. Lol.  :Laughing:  



> whoa.....quite a few people have experienced it eh? I'm still a total newbie at keeping corys. Still trying to find smooth black gravel for them. Anyone knows where to find?

----------


## cephelix

tetrakid: true...so true..currently have cory sand in my tank and can't seem to grow rooted plants.was wondering if it was because of the cory sand and if adding substrates would alleviate the matter

----------


## Cashflo

Hi, would like to ask all cory connoisseurs here if anyone knows why my corys (some gold stripe Peru and black Venezuelan) are so shy they hide all the time behind plants and branches and scatter when I approach my 2' tank. I have chiller running at 26 degrees. they swim around in the bare tank at the LFS so I am truly baffled.

----------


## Cashflo

> whoa.....quite a few people have experienced it eh? I'm still a total newbie at keeping corys. Still trying to find smooth black gravel for them. Anyone knows where to find?


Bro you can try the neutral ph black gravel for shrimps by dennerle.

----------


## tanguanh

I just saw a pack of 5kg black gravel with no sharp edges from what I see in C328. It has a discus picture in front. you may want to go down to check it out. I also saw a few super jumbo sized Brochis Multiradiatus I think in C328...they are really big. 




> whoa.....quite a few people have experienced it eh? I'm still a total newbie at keeping corys. Still trying to find smooth black gravel for them. Anyone knows where to find?

----------


## vannel

There isn't really a smooth black colored sand for cories available here in Singapore that I've seen. Most of the black ones are either shrimp soil, quartz, or rough black sand. If you have no intention of using sand as a substrate or is willing to forgo the benefits of sand, then I would suggest going to JZX and buying the small pebbles that the LFS uses in some of their tanks. Those are smooth, generally dark gray and looks very nice to me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (Android 4.1, Jellybean) via Tapatalk 2

----------


## tetrakid

I shouldn't think that the substrate or no substrate is the cause of your plants not growing well. As far as I know, aqua plants don't rely on the roots for nutriment. The roots main function are to anchor the plant. Nutriment intake is via all over the plant's body. But that's only a sfar as I know.





> tetrakid: true...so true..currently have cory sand in my tank and can't seem to grow rooted plants.was wondering if it was because of the cory sand and if adding substrates would alleviate the matter

----------


## tetrakid

Perhaps they are not accustomed to movement or sounds around. It is different in your home than in the lfs. At the shop, they have no place to hide, and furthermore, there's a lot of movement around ie other fish tanks, people, bubbling airtubes, etc. Try not to knock the tank or the tank supporting stand. They will panic on the slightest knock. In this regard, be gentle always when putting things down. They are more sensitive to this than other fish because they normally park at the bottom and so can 'feel the ground vibrations' more sensitively than other fish. I suppose they are not too bothered about moving images, since they don't seem to use their eyes for seeing at all. 



> Hi, would like to ask all cory connoisseurs here if anyone knows why my corys (some gold stripe Peru and black Venezuelan) are so shy they hide all the time behind plants and branches and scatter when I approach my 2' tank. I have chiller running at 26 degrees. they swim around in the bare tank at the LFS so I am truly baffled.

----------


## cephelix

thanx for the input guys...just wanted to find out if the substrate was the cause.if not then i wouldn't change the substrate

----------


## KittyCat

Video!




Look at 00:51, one of my cory on the right (swims out at 00:53) has a barbel that grew another barbel.. Like in an inverted Y shape, weird but cute!

----------


## vannel

Interesting song choice. Haha.. Lightens the mood a lot. I have a Vene Black that has the inverted Y barbels as well. Probably due to barbel erosion during the flight to SG or when it was in the LFS. I noticed when it heals back, it never looks the same as before.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (Android 4.1, Jellybean) via Tapatalk 2

----------


## KittyCat

> Interesting song choice. Haha.. Lightens the mood a lot. I have a Vene Black that has the inverted Y barbels as well. Probably due to barbel erosion during the flight to SG or when it was in the LFS. I noticed when it heals back, it never looks the same as before.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (Android 4.1, Jellybean) via Tapatalk 2


Yeah this one one of the Sterbais I adopted. The other one has barbels only on one side. Hoping it'll grow back soon.

----------


## vannel

It looks like you'll be needing a bigger tank very soon..

----------


## KittyCat

Nooooo!!!~~

----------


## tetrakid

Cory's are just like goldfish. They pass a lot after eating. That is why I used to siphon their shyt every day with my little tiny siphon tube.
Since I did not have any substrate, it was easier to siphon. Siphoning the shyt will make the water last longer from fouling by these big eaters.  :Smile:

----------


## wat100

Now then and hello to my fellow Cory keeps from Yorkshire .  :Grin:

----------


## dinosauricon

> tetrakid: true...so true..currently have cory sand in my tank and can't seem to grow rooted plants.was wondering if it was because of the cory sand and if adding substrates would alleviate the matter


Depends on the plant. Crypts and Echinodorus get their sustenance from their roots other plants like Cabomba get it from the water column. As a rule of thumb plants with "bendy" aren't that finicky wrt substrate composition as they can get most of the nutrients from the water column.

----------


## razor90

I just started a 1.5 ft tanks with 10 pygmy corys. What will be some good tank mates for them? I was thinking some rili shrimps or chocolates, will that be a good choice?

----------


## kickyourpoo

fire red shrimps with pygmy corys worked for me.

----------


## KittyCat

> I just started a 1.5 ft tanks with 10 pygmy corys. What will be some good tank mates for them? I was thinking some rili shrimps or chocolates, will that be a good choice?


I have Sterbai corydoras, neon tetras and nerite snails with my 12 pygmys.

----------


## razor90

Now i got 10 corydoras habrosus to tank together with them. It's pretty cute to see them hiding together with my pygmys under the driftwood for shade

----------


## AhVy

I love corydoras hastatus! Anyone breeding them successfully? 

I'm thinking of setting a tank just to breed them... 



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## stormhawk

I think vannel had success breeding them as well as RonWill. Others have also bred and raised the fry locally too. My sole survivor from a group I purchased some time ago at Green Chapter is still in my 4ft community tank.

----------


## AhVy

> I think vannel had success breeding them as well as RonWill. Others have also bred and raised the fry locally too. My sole survivor from a group I purchased some time ago at Green Chapter is still in my 4ft community tank.


Haha how many did you get frm gc? So you want to sell me your lonely survivor? Hee



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## vannel

Hmm.. A species only tank is the most important aspect. They breed well in normal room temperatures for me. A very thin layer of sand, some driftwood, anubias/Java moss clumps/other leafy plants will help. A mild current flowing through helps since they lay eggs where the current is strongest. No need to remove eggs. Large water changes every 3 days.

I've bred C. Hastatus in the hundreds during its peak. However, my population was always limited by my tank size. It seemed like the population would reach its critical mass and result in large die-offs. I think a sustainable population would require constant culling and introduction of new specimens to widen the gene pool.

I've since stopped keeping C. Hastatus. Since my wife got pregnant, I've downsized and given my tank away to make space for the baby cot. Perhaps RonWill still has his 800 strong shoal?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## stormhawk

AhVy, I originally had 20 pieces from GC but only 1 survived till now. Rest died along the way. The survivor happens to be a large male, but I think he's past his peak now. In any case I can't sell him either. My GF loves it too much.  :Laughing:

----------


## AhVy

Thanks for the great advice vannel! Will keep that in mind.. 

And stormhawk... Haha no worries.  :Smile:  



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kakashi

I'm setting up 2ft corydoras species tank for only corydoras similis. The tank is cycled and I have 2 similis at the moment and planning to have 10-20 of them. Anybody has a success story in breeding similis? Which LFS has a good stock of similis? What is the price range? I tried C328, Polyart, JZX for few weeks with no luck. Thanks.

----------


## seudzar

Guys.. Can give some tips in taking care of these cute corydoras? Are live feeds a must for them? Recently I got a pympy corydoras suffers from fin rot. Usually what causes fin rot? Also how to nurse it back and to prevent this?

----------


## RonWill

> Anybody has a success story in breeding similis?


 ... _C. similis_ juvenile.

_C. similis_ breed like most Corydoras species... what more is there to say?  :Grin: 

As for availability, GC unker is occasionally a cory nut. Express your interest and he *might* know where to get you some.

----------


## RonWill

> Perhaps RonWill still has his 800 strong shoal?


 No ah... and I wished I did!!! Through unexpected neglect, my 300-strong is now decimated to about 80 _C. hastatus_. I'm slowing conditioning them back to form in 2 separate tanks and to my delight, saw a few tiny buggers during a night check but... still much more needed to be done, if I wanted that 4ft tank with 800 hassies!!!




> Recently I got a pympy corydoras suffers from fin rot. Usually what causes fin rot?


 I suspect your water parameters might be 'off'. Do a large water change (anti-chloramine treated, please) twice weekly and update.

----------


## kakashi

Thanks Ron, managed to get 3 similis at Y618 this afternoon, the last 3 that they have. Still looking for more, will try GC. Thanks.

----------


## stormhawk

Ron, time to raid the palace???  ::smt112:

----------


## RonWill

The palace has decreed that all raiders caught within 500 meters perimeter to be castrated. Stormy, still want to play?

----------


## soltari007

> Hmm.. A species only tank is the most important aspect. They breed well in normal room temperatures for me. A very thin layer of sand, some driftwood, anubias/Java moss clumps/other leafy plants will help. A mild current flowing through helps since they lay eggs where the current is strongest. No need to remove eggs. Large water changes every 3 days.
> 
> I've bred C. Hastatus in the hundreds during its peak. However, my population was always limited by my tank size. It seemed like the population would reach its critical mass and result in large die-offs. I think a sustainable population would require constant culling and introduction of new specimens to widen the gene pool.
> 
> I've since stopped keeping C. Hastatus. Since my wife got pregnant, I've downsized and given my tank away to make space for the baby cot. Perhaps RonWill still has his 800 strong shoal?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Good post bro!

----------


## seudzar

> No ah... and I wished I did!!! Through unexpected neglect, my 300-strong is now decimated to about 80 _C. hastatus_. I'm slowing conditioning them back to form in 2 separate tanks and to my delight, saw a few tiny buggers during a night check but... still much more needed to be done, if I wanted that 4ft tank with 800 hassies!!!
> 
> I suspect your water parameters might be 'off'. Do a large water change (anti-chloramine treated, please) twice weekly and update.


Thanks Ron...! Will do and monitor and update

----------


## stormhawk

> The palace has decreed that all raiders caught within 500 meters perimeter to be castrated. Stormy, still want to play?


Why not? Hahaha, bring along a few others to do the deed.  :Grin:

----------


## kakashi

Sharing recently set up corydoras tank.. 5x similis with 2x L183, 1x oto, 5x ember tetra, 3x lampeye, 4x guppies... feel free to comment to improve the setup. thanks

----------


## Shi Xuan

Your tank layout is fine, just a bit barren. I would add more driftwood and create more caves/crevices for the cories to feel comfortable. Nice similis you have there.




> The palace has decreed that all raiders caught within 500 meters perimeter to be castrated. Stormy, still want to play?


Ron, how's your school of duboisi? My pair's still small; < 3 cm. I'm keeping them separately from the female I received from Jianyang, in an acidic environment. I hope I'll get em' to spawn in time.

----------


## rogerjr

> Thanks Ron, managed to get 3 similis at Y618 this afternoon, the last 3 that they have. Still looking for more, will try GC. Thanks.


Saw some at Wu Hu at Tiong Bahru. Check it out!

----------


## RonWill

ShiXuan, last I checked, the younger _duboisi_ (same batch as yours originally) are about the same size as their parents. All lumped into a tank, leaving it entirely up to them whether to propagate or perish.

I'm at the tail end of killie-keeping. It has been a consuming and expensive endeavor. Time to wise up to limited time and resources.

----------


## kakashi

Thanks for suggestion Shi Xuan... I planned to add few more DW/BW but just haven't found the nice pieces... 

Hi rogerjr, thanks for the info, i never been to Wu Hu before, will drop by one of these days...

----------


## stormhawk

kakashi,

If the tank is meant as a breeding setup for your similis, I'd remove the other fish. The layout is simple and effective. However, the caves are not required. All you need is about 2-3 more branchy driftwood and some ketapang leaf in small pieces as leaf litter for your fish. This is optional however, since the leaves will eventually rot away, but I find they like some sort of leaf litter at the bottom.

----------


## kakashi

Thanks stormhawk, the other fishes will be transferred once my planted tank is cycled.

I like leaves litter as well but I recently removed the ketapang leaves out as I suspected it to bring pH down to nearly 4. I put 2 big leaves in 2ft tank previously, too much? I also added Sera blackwater aquatan which does not alter pH I presume.

----------


## stormhawk

If you've boiled the leaves several times, they should not cause the pH to drop too much since by that time, most of the effect of the leaves would be gone. 2 big leaves is too much actually. In fact for a tank that size, a single large leaf wrapped together with a rubber band like what C328 does is enough. Otherwise you get more brownish "tea" water. Rule of thumb is, the more you use, the more acidic it gets. Unless you're keeping acid-loving fish like Boraras, wild Bettas etc, don't add too much. You can use a single leaf, cut into smaller pieces or you tear it yourself and scatter around the tank.

Adding the Blackwater Aquatan is probably overkill since it basically contains the essence of the ketapang leaf or something similar like oak leaves in the USA. It does the same thing by tanning the water brown anyway.

There was a guy in Italy, who coated his dry leaves with a plastic resin to prevent them from rotting. You can see his work here:
http://iaminspiredbynature.weebly.co...h-version.html

----------


## Sidney

HAHA look at 1:11 the cory in front of the driftwood just "blink" it's eye haha .

----------


## Sidney

Hi bros , im new to fish keeping and i have 4 common cories that i keep in a 4 litre transparent pail . with java moss and fern in it . i feed them sinking pallets and occasionally bloodworms . I was just wondering do they need a strong current or just a weak current will do .

----------


## Shi Xuan

A 4L pail is just too small for your common cories, which I suppose to be the bronze cory. Any cories other than the dwarf species would need a tank of at least 30L to be happy. 

A moderate current would be alright for the cories but would not be appropriate for a 4L environment. If possible, get a bigger tank for them soon.

----------


## seudzar

My tailless pymy Cory did not make it.. So sad

----------


## Sidney

They look happy swimming around resting under the java moss shelter i have for them , eating well . Will upgrade them to a bigger tank soon  :Very Happy:  




> A 4L pail is just too small for your common cories, which I suppose to be the bronze cory. Any cories other than the dwarf species would need a tank of at least 30L to be happy. 
> 
> A moderate current would be alright for the cories but would not be appropriate for a 4L environment. If possible, get a bigger tank for them soon.

----------


## benkho

I've got a tank of 40 corydoras, was thinking of getting 1kg of Hikari Sinking wafers to share. Anyone interested?

----------


## Sidney

Sorry but do you guys know any one-stop place to shop for corydoras ?

----------


## stormhawk

You can try several LFS like C328, Green Chapter, JZX at AMK to find your Corydoras. I believe some LFS may put up their stock lists for the general public to see beforehand, so check the merchant listings.

----------


## Sidney

Checked out JZX today , didnt find the cory i wanted .. i want those dwarf cories .

----------


## tuang

Hi all,

I'm new to cories and are simply fascinated by these creatures. I have been keeping discus for the last 10 years and only came into cories last year.

Currently have 4 breeds in a planted.
1 x leopard
3 x sterbais
6 x bronze
6 x albinos

Anyone has success in captive-breeding them? I would appreciate some tips!

----------


## stormhawk

Well, you have to ensure that you have both males and female present. Males have a pointed tip to their pelvic fins, females have rounded. You have to condition them well with live or frozen foods. If the conditions are right, they will spawn, usually after a big water change. Sometimes however, they will refuse to spawn, even though the females are close to bursting with eggs. 

The whole spawning sequence is a big chase with many males following a female around the tank. When they spawn the fish will assume a T-position, with the male at the top of the T and the female will be nudging his side. Should they successfully spawn, the female will begin to deposit eggs all over the tank, especially on plant leaves, the glass and anywhere where there is a form of water current.

The fry after hatching, will remain on the bottom of the tank, so sinking foods would be good, like microworms and such. Once they start feeding on BBS/Daphnia and move on to worm foods and such at a bigger size, they will grow quickly. The fry will change the shape of their fins and the pattern on their body over time, until they reach subadult stage and change to their adult coloration.

From your list, the likely candidates to spawn early would be the bronzes or the albino aka Corydoras aeneus. They might interbreed since they are the same species, just two different forms, one normal and the other albino.

----------


## tuang

"The whole spawning sequence is a big chase with many females following a female"
Sorry but should it be males chasing females?

Thanks for the tips. I am having a very hard time identifying the sexes from the pelvic fins.

It seems that all are rounded; ie females. How about the "view from top" method?
The net seems to recommend this as well. However using this, it would seems I have some males.

Anyway, I am conditioning the albinos now. I had them for about 18 months and should be stable. 
The rest were with me for less than 6 months.

----------


## stormhawk

Yes sorry, typo error. A big group of males will follow a single female or any gravid females in the tank. You cannot rely on the view from top method, as some males are rather fat. The best sexing method is still by looking at the shape of the pelvic fins.

Often, the fish sold at the shops, if they came from a farm, are usually of one sex. But occasionally they will release both sexes for sale. Both forms of C. aeneus, pygmaeus, habrosus, paleatus and sterbai, come from a local farm I believe.

----------


## tuang

I got my albinos at 2 seperate batches, from different shops. So hopefully the LFS do not get them from the same farm. Haha...

----------


## Sidney

i notice when i on the light my cory usually hide for a shade ... what can i do to stop them from hiding ?

----------


## barmby

The more hiding spots are given, the less they hide.

----------


## Sidney

Alright , more hiding spot. got it :P will try to add more rock scape :P

----------


## nicholasliao

Hello all,

I've been keeping sterbai's for about a year plus now. I've always have this common problem. I think it should be fin rot or white spots or clouds forming on my sterbais.

It seems to infect one only and will slowly kill my sterbais one by one. Some of my sterbais are also missing an eye. Anyone have the same problem as me?

I keep shrimps inside as well. Are there any medication for cory's that i can use and are shrimp safe?

Help and advice needed.

----------


## stormhawk

White patches on the scutes of Corydoras are a sign of protozoan infestation, usually Chilodonella. The use of anti-protozoan medication like malachite green should work, or stronger stuff like Sera Protazol might help. Early treatment is necessary because once this protozoan hits the gills, it might cause death to the afflicted fish. Check your water conditions as well, because bad water conditions can bring about this disease.

----------


## nicholasliao

Is the medication safe for shrimps?

----------


## barmby

No - confirm firm

----------


## leghair

Got a quick question,

is it normal for Sterbai cory super active? forever swimming up and down n into the current at times

----------


## benjamin216

Corydoras Hastatus now available at JZX!!!

----------


## gum

where is jzx?

----------


## Berny

It's beside s11 at Ang mo kio. nearest mrt is at Ang mo kio station. Google for jzx boutique for exact location

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## barmby

The most famous LFS in Ang Mo kio and some say Bishan-Toa Payoh ; )

https://www.facebook.com/JZXpetsboutique

----------


## David

@leghair.....yes its normal

----------


## gum

not bad...snall but interesting..grab 15.. alot more

----------


## lionelckg

Hi to all, can i check the follow from all the corydoras expert here.

1. Corydoras prefer running current in the water or still water?

2. What is the optimum PH range for the corydoras?

Please advise. Thanks all!

----------


## sthh

Hello everybody, 

I am a cory keeper also.
I have about 16 normal sterbai,
1 albino bronze 
1 albino sterbai
2 schwartzi
3 trilineatus
1 suspected bronze (Gleam)

My oldest cory has been with me for nearly 6 years, and hence it has a name. Gleam.
I think it's a bronze cory, and but i couldn't be sure, because it looks quite different from the bronze cory sold in most LFS


If any of you know what exactly it is, do let me know. I have been trying to find this fish some species friends.

My sterbais has been spawning, and here's a picture of a baby fish. The snail will give you a clue as to it's size.


These fishes likes to swarm together in a frantic group, and hides under the driftwood with lots of moss.


I have been trying to improve the success of my spawning sterbai, but whenever i take the eggs out of the tank, they fungied easily despite me adding methylene blue and air stone. Hence nowadays, i just leave the eggs alone in the tank for them hatch by themselves, but the survival rate is really low with other fishes around.

----------


## nicholasliao

Hi bro. Can share your water parameters and how you induce them to spawn?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## sthh

For me, i am not really an experts on these fishes, but sterbais are easy to breed, and they like our high temperature.

The tank is very established, about 8 years old. 0 ammonia, nitrate, nitrate.
They usually spawn after a water change, and i do that about twice a week.
The corys are not feed any special diet, but they are very mature. The oldest female sterbai i have is about 4 years old, but in a spawning frenzy, there are about 10 fishes involved.
The eggs are usually laid on undersides of leaves of my crypts and on tank surfaces.
When the babies are hatched, they do not get special food. they graze around substrate, which i think my tank has loads of micro-organisms, being such an old tank.
Sometimes, they are given protein rich food like frozen blood worm, but most often get to eat only hikari cory food.

----------


## Shi Xuan

For one moment, it looks like Emerald cory, _Brochis splendens_ but I'm not too sure. The bronze cory that I ever kept, is the albino variant, so I cannot really tell the difference well enough. 

Here's a few photos of Brochis splendens I googled that can be used as comparison, to see if any of them matches yours.


*Photo taken from TFH magazine*


*Photo taken from Fair City Aquarist Society*


*Photo taken from tropicalfishfinder.co.uk*


*Photo taken from scotcat*

----------


## ren_hao

Is this gravel bad for corys?

10403141584_6621d1e3bd_z.jpg

I am fishless cycling a 60x40x45 tank with Ehiem 2232
Planning to have maybe 6 leopard corys, 3 electric blue rams, 6-10 endlers guppy and 6-10 cardinals

----------


## stormhawk

Looks fine to me. In the wild some species live in streams with rough-edged gravel and some over sandy bottoms. Keeping the substrate healthy and ensuring the water is in good condition will be more important in the long run. However, with this gravel they will not be able to dig deep for food. If you intend to see their behaviour to the fullest, a thin layer of sand and some Tubifex and you will see them going turbo into the sand to dig out the worms.

----------


## ren_hao

Hi Stormhawk,
Maybe I should go add some sand in a corner of the tank and make it my cory feeding zone.  :Smile: 

I have a 1.5inch common sail fin pelco in my current nano tank. I am thinking of moving it over to the later tank. Is it a good idea to keep cory with pelco?

Are cory poo machines like pelco?

----------


## stormhawk

Corydoras are not poo machines like plecos, but they like clean water like most other fish. Try not to add sand to your tank, if the gravel is already this way do not add sand. If you like you can set up a separate tank if you wish to see their behaviour, but they will be just as happy in the current setup.

----------


## FaRnieGuy

Anyone tried feeding frozen daphnia to corydoras? Will frozen bloodworms be too big for C.hastatus to feed on?
My Cory tank has 18 C.Hastatus, 5 C.Panda and 5 C.Paleatus.

Staying in sengkang, have no idea where to find tubifex for them. 
Got some tubifex from Y618 previously, but got no time to go back.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## CoryDorus

Daphnia is excellent just be aware of unwanted parasites.

I prefer Freeze dry tubifex. Soak and squeeze the cubes before feeding it to them.
The tank will get a little messy though.

----------


## FaRnieGuy

Can I just throw the whole cube of freeze dried tubifex into the tank? 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

----------


## FaRnieGuy

One more question..

Let's say if my corydoras were to lay their eggs on the glass surface, do i just leave it there or removed and place in another tank/breeding net?
Will the other corydoras snack on the eggs?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

----------


## stormhawk

Hello Sherman,

Frozen bloodworm is just too big for most of the dwarf cory species, except for large individuals and with a small-type bloodworm in the cubes. Sometimes you have to ask the shop staff for "small-size" FBW. If you want a suggestion, feed them with Hikari Carnivore Pellets or Sera Viformo/O-Nip tablets. Frozen daphnia is fine but sometimes they don't eat it and the food goes to waste. You can also feed the hastatus with BBS if you have the time to hatch the brine shrimp eggs yourself.

If you find Corydoras eggs and there are other fish in the tank, roll them off gently with your fingers or use a small shrimp net to coax them off the glass. Transfer the eggs slowly to a separate container or an external breeder box with flow from the parents tank. Make sure the eggs are constantly in water and do not expose them to the air. While in the rearing container, you can add in some Cherry Shrimp and they will keep the eggs free of contaminants. Fungused eggs (white in color), should be removed carefully if you see them. Take extreme care *NOT* to burst the fungused eggs while in the water. Ensure that the rearing container has a good flow of water and/or aeration and in a few days, with luck, you will see fry hatching. Only feed them when you see the fry swimming around freely. At that stage they will take crushed flakes, BBS and other appropriate sized foods.

----------


## FaRnieGuy

> Hello Sherman,
> 
> Frozen bloodworm is just too big for most of the dwarf cory species, except for large individuals and with a small-type bloodworm in the cubes. Sometimes you have to ask the shop staff for "small-size" FBW. If you want a suggestion, feed them with Hikari Carnivore Pellets or Sera Viformo/O-Nip tablets. Frozen daphnia is fine but sometimes they don't eat it and the food goes to waste. You can also feed the hastatus with BBS if you have the time to hatch the brine shrimp eggs yourself.
> 
> If you find Corydoras eggs and there are other fish in the tank, roll them off gently with your fingers or use a small shrimp net to coax them off the glass. Transfer the eggs slowly to a separate container or an external breeder box with flow from the parents tank. Make sure the eggs are constantly in water and do not expose them to the air. While in the rearing container, you can add in some Cherry Shrimp and they will keep the eggs free of contaminants. Fungused eggs (white in color), should be removed carefully if you see them. Take extreme care *NOT* to burst the fungused eggs while in the water. Ensure that the rearing container has a good flow of water and/or aeration and in a few days, with luck, you will see fry hatching. Only feed them when you see the fry swimming around freely. At that stage they will take crushed flakes, BBS and other appropriate sized foods.


ok noted, thanks for the information.  :Well done: 
I only have 5 C.Panda, 18 C.Hastatus, 5 C.plateus, 1 Whiptail Catfish, 2 Oto, 2 Horned Nerite Snails and 5 leopard cory.  :Blah: 
do you think I need to remove the eggs to another tank in this case?  :Huh?: 
instead of Cherry shrimps, I assume I can put in Sakura shrimps? because I have a few of them in another tank.  :Grin:

----------


## joe

has anyone seen any corydorus habrosus recently?

----------


## ren_hao

> has anyone seen any corydorus habrosus recently?


Think i saw some at sea view, better call to confirm

----------


## stormhawk

Habrosus available at GC and C328 last I saw. Call to confirm availability.

@ren_hao, it is advisable if you want to raise the fry separately. Most of the time, Corydoras ignore their own eggs in the tank, but with a mixed species group, I am not sure if the other species will eat the eggs of the others. Sakura Shrimp is fine, they are basically Cherry Shrimps anyway. Use juveniles as they will be more hard working on cleaning the eggs.

----------


## seudzar

Curious... How you sink those freeze dried tubifex worm onto the bottom of the tank? My free dried tubifex worm can float forever.

----------


## stormhawk

Soak the cube in some water for awhile for the dry worms to absorb some of the water then it won't float so much.

----------


## seudzar

> Soak the cube in some water for awhile for the dry worms to absorb some of the water then it won't float so much.


I afraid it won't work for me. I left the cube overnight in the water and it still floating the next day

----------


## FaRnieGuy

Need to squeeze the cube after soaking.. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

----------


## ren_hao

@stormhawk: I am not breeding, happy just to keep my fish alive  :Laughing:

----------


## AhVy

Anyone selling Hastatus? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## FaRnieGuy

Last week Y618 still have 10+ pcs.. please call and ask..

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

----------


## stormhawk

@ren_hao,

Sometimes, when the fish get happy they will get busy.  :Grin:  Some hobbyists here have found accidental fry in their tank. Always a good surprise if you come across fry, because that means your tank is well established and healthy.

----------


## imzf

- *use the marketplace* -

----------


## Kiang

What are u giving? 

Contact me at *[NUMBER DELETED]*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stormhawk

Please do not do deals other than via the Marketplace, whether it is adoptions or otherwise.

----------


## Kiang

Note and apologies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wat100

:Well done: 


> ... _C. similis_ juvenile.
> 
> _C. similis_ breed like most Corydoras species... what more is there to say? 
> 
> As for availability, GC unker is occasionally a cory nut. Express your interest and he *might* know where to get you some.


Very nice looking Cory's RonWill .

----------


## RonWill

Thanks for the kind words, "wat100". It would be nice if you could leave a name (personally, it's kinda weird talking to a moniker. Thanks!)

IMHO, _C. similis_ falls into the same group as _C. sterbai_, which are relatively easy to breed. Take extra effort to condition the breeding group well and everything else will fall in place.

----------


## wat100

:Smile:  No problem it's Keith , Ronnie . I keep - Loreto's , Ambicus , CW028 Pulcher , C065 Soda pops and Sterbai .
Do you keep any other's Ronnie .. As i know you can get most Cory's in Singapore i think ...

----------


## vannel

Hmm.. Now that my house is renovating.. I am planning for my next tank. Any rare dwarfs appeared lately?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## delhezi

Unsure if this is an appropriate question, and my apologies for disrupting the thread, but what is a very generic cost for sterbai cories of a specific size?

----------


## RonWill

No generic prices or generic sizes but best guide is just buy the healthy ones. You can post further inquiries in the Member's Lounge.

----------


## wat100

Not that it helps , but the price of Sterbai here in the Uk are three for £9.99 + postage . They have a low price here due to them been one of the most popular Cory's .
That's 20 SGD ..

----------


## nicholasliao

Can you guys please showcase your Cory setups? Would love to seem some Cory hastatus or Cory lasers. Been planning to have a setup for a very long time.

Would be good to get some scaping ideas and requirements for them from you guys.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## wat100

I will over the next couple of days Post some Photo's of my Cory's . I can not do this until Monday , i have left my connection lead at work .

----------


## vannel

Ron, still no luck with finding those Gracilis?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## RonWill

The _C. gracillis_ is either eluding me or I've not put in enough effort to find them.

Resources, as in tank space and leisure time, isn't what it used to be... so... but given the chance, I will try to breed them. If not, I really don't mind doing _C. oiapoquensis_ again. Even _C. napoensis_ should be fun.

----------


## stormhawk

> Not that it helps , but the price of Sterbai here in the Uk are three for £9.99 + postage . They have a low price here due to them been one of the most popular Cory's .
> That's 20 SGD ..


3 sterbai for 10 quid is expensive, at least for us. The lowest price I've bought them for was $2 each (roughly £0.96). They are plentiful here.

----------


## stormhawk

oiapoquensis.. then I can go to Ron's palace of fish for viewing.  :Laughing:

----------


## wat100

Wow ! how good is that $2 .

----------


## wat100

Some of my Ambiacus & Loreto's
IMG_52151_zps942aa35d.jpg

IMG_53861_zpsbe306cd1.jpg

IMG_53481_zps55909336.jpg

----------


## nicholasliao

Wow wow. Looking very well. Seems like a thick layer of fine sand. It doesn't affect their barbels? 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## wat100

You are right about the sand it's the best thing for Cory's and it's more fun for them .  :Smile:

----------


## nicholasliao

What's the recommendation for the thickness of the sand?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## RonWill

I still prefer to keep sand substrate 1cm or less. If you have Brochis as tankmates, then 1.5cm is alright.

----------


## wat100

The other thing could be if you have plants as you may need depth for the roots .

----------


## stormhawk

Like Ron, I go with 1 cm or less in depth. Try to rake the sand every now and then to dislodge trapped gunk. 

Very nice ambiacus and loretoensis Keith. I had both some years ago, along with several other species. However, my favorite will always be atropersonatus.

----------


## wat100

:Grin:  Thank you for that , stormhawk .

The funny thing is i got the Loret's direct from Singapore as fry about a year a go .  :Laughing:

----------


## nicholasliao

How many hastatus can fit into a 60 X 45 X 45 setup? How is the measurement like?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## vannel

I've had a C. Hastatus setup in exactly the same tank. 2x1.5x1.5.. Never really counted since its too hard to count them.. But, a rough estimate would be about 200 during the colony's peak. That's with major WCs done twice a week.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## nicholasliao

Wow ok. I plan to get a new tank once I sell off my other tanks. Still considering keeping the dwarfs or the lasers.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## RonWill

Pygmies. Period.

----------


## nicholasliao

Why not hastatus? They seem to be bolder

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## RonWill

_Corydoras habrosus_, _pygmaeus_ and _hastatus_ are ALL pygmies! Duh...

----------


## nicholasliao

Oh I see. I thought it was corydoras pygmy. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## vannel

Pygmy usually means the smallest in their classification. In which case, Ron meant the 3 commonly seen dwarf species.

In any case, all 3 have their distinctive traits and have shown to be very different from each other, with C. Hastatus being one of the only Corydoras species that dwells primarily in mid-water column. It was also "lost" from Singaporean waters for a period of time and only made a comeback in recent years.

Long story short.. I agree with Ron. Keep the dwarf species. No question about it.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## benkho

Anyone tried to get corys from malaysia? Are they any cheaper? Never seem to be able to breed them too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

----------


## nicholasliao

Nice. Thanks vannel

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## barmby

No need to get from Malaysia. It's far. You may try seng bros tropical fish farm. Note: bulk purchase please. They might not sell to you. But you can ask the mods for help. one mod know them very well : )

----------


## stormhawk

There is a wider selection here as compared to Malaysia. A friend of mine there is looking for several species which happen to be common here.

----------


## apek19

Barmby, what's the quantity for bulk purchase? Looking to move my hastasus to my main tank and increase the quantity.

Personally I find hastasus more bolder and more resistant to changes in water parameters compared to habrosus and pgymaeus. Plus I find their swimming habits more interactive and interesting to watch!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## barmby

You may want to call and check 

Google seng bros tropical fish farm

----------


## AhVy

Hey apek im also interested in hastatus. Let me know if there's a MO?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## kakashi

Hi, infected by itchy hand syndrome for the past few months resulted in "rojak" cory tank  :Grin: , don't even know some of the species  :Embarassed: , appreciate help from seniors here to id. Thanks in advanced.

1. Cory #1_small.jpg

2. Cory #2_small.jpg

3. Cory #3_small.jpg

4. Cory #4_small.jpg

----------


## kakashi

two more photos:-

5. Cory #5_small.jpgthe one in the middle.

6. Cory #6_small.jpg

thanks

----------


## apek19

> Hey apek im also interested in hastatus. Let me know if there's a MO?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hey AhVy, awesome! PM me your contact?  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## nicholasliao

Apek19 let me know also. But I can only purchase next month or on March. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## wat100

Photos 4 and 5 far right is a Eques . Photo 5 far left (small one ) is a Hastatus . Photo 6 could be a Reticulatus ? . Photo 1 could be a C26 ? ..

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Brachyrhamdia imitator spotted at Y618. This species of catfish shares the same pattern as Corydoras melanistus so you guys might want to check them out.

----------


## wat100

Photo 2 could be a Robineae going by the tail ? .. 
Sorry but we are going to have some better Photos for positive ID's of 1, 2 and 6 ...

----------


## wat100

> Brachyrhamdia imitator spotted at Y618. This species of catfish shares the same pattern as Corydoras melanistus so you guys might want to check them out.


Yes , i see what you mean .
KaKashi have a look at AquaticRepublic.com ...

----------


## wat100

Sorry i should have said - www,AquaticRepublic.com , When you get on it , have look at the Corydoras index page . On the site there are Photo's of all the Cory's from A - Z including all of the " C " numbers and the " CW " ones .. I hope this helps ...  :Grin:

----------


## kakashi

thanks bro wat100, have been looking through hundreds of corydoras picture in AquaticRepublic website, more confused  :Roll Eyes:  many looks alike  :Razz: ... my guess:-

1. C26
2. Robineae
3. ?
4. Agassizi
5. ? 
6. ? Does not like reticulatus

----------


## vannel

Isn't [ 1 ] C. Atropersonatus?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## vannel

[ 3 & 5 ] are not the same? Looks like a washed out C. Concolor.

[ 6 ] looks to me like C. Napoensis

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## wat100

The other thing you could do is buy a copy of - Aqualog - all Corydoras - ISB N 3-931702-13-8 May be on Ebay .  :Grin:

----------


## delhezi

Just looking through the earlier portions of the thread and I noticed some mention about keeping the substrate or even bare bottom healthy. How can this be achieved?

Intending to add a group of C sterbai to a metre square pond, which is currently bare bottom.

----------


## RonWill

My guess...

[1] _C. atropersonatus_ (colors somewhat pale)
[2] _C. robineae_
[3] _C. aeneus_ ????
[4] ??? doubt if it's _agassizii_
[5] _C. aeneus_ ???? still doesn't look like a _concolor_ ley...
[6] juvenile _C. napoensis_???

Perhaps other more knowledgeable members can chip in.

----------


## vannel

Hmm. Looking at 3 & 5 again, it does seem like C. Concolor is wrong. Their coloration should be more even across the body..

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## vannel

> Just looking through the earlier portions of the thread and I noticed some mention about keeping the substrate or even bare bottom healthy. How can this be achieved?
> 
> Intending to add a group of C sterbai to a metre square pond, which is currently bare bottom.


Rounded substrates are better, if not sand. A bare bottom tank does not allow the Corydoras to express their natural habit of sifting through the sand to search for food.

A pond was mentioned. What kind of pond? Mud bottom? Rough? Tiled? A rough bottom would erode the barbels of Corydoras.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## delhezi

Wouldn't go so far as to call it rough. In a sense it is just a large container. Either way it seems that the bacteria formed on bare bottoms cannot be regularly eliminated, so I will have to use sand anyway.

----------


## stormhawk

No.1 is not atropersonatus. It is something close to C. kanei.
No.2 is definitely a robineae with stress coloration.
No.3 and 5 are the same, and probably one of the C-numbers close to the C. elegans/napoensis group.
No.4 is a saddlenose-type Corydoras. Possibly a C-number close to Corydoras vittatus.
No.6 is probably CW044. This is just my guess, it could be something else.

A thin layer of sand would be best for most Corydoras. In the wild they live over all sorts of substrates, even on rough rocky stream beds, as evidenced by several videos on Youtube. It is not so much about the substrate, but rather about the bacteria that live in the substrate. If the Corydoras are in bad health, they will pick up all sorts of bugs from a detritus-filled substrate.

----------


## tetrakid

> Just looking through the earlier portions of the thread and I noticed some mention about keeping the substrate or even bare bottom healthy. How can this be achieved? Intending to add a group of C sterbai to a metre square pond, which is currently bare bottom.


I found that though they have big round eyes, they do not appear to be able to see anything except light. Maybe they are able to see well at night. When they are fed during the day, it appears that they are blindly groping their way around to feel (smell?) the food rather than going straight for it. They spend most of their time parking at the bottom because they can't see where they are. Though they are really cute, this kind of behaviour does not appeal to me, so I stopped keeping them.

I used a bare bottom tank (without substrate), as I wanted to give them a good life rather than let them rummage in the rough sand and hurt their tender whiskers. There's really no need to 'exercise' their barbels, since this is what domestication is - they will adapt nicely to their new 'lifestyle' in time. 

Among all Corys, I find Sterbais are best as simple adorable pets because they are relatively low cost, and also do not have markings or dark colour bands that conceal their eyes. Their bright yellow 'hands' are also an attractive feature. But advanced Cory keepers will prefer more fancy breeds.

----------


## delhezi

How aware are Singapore's LFS owners about corydoras secretions under stressful packaging?

----------


## RonWill

Best answer is probably go to LFS operators who understand _Corydoras_!!  :Grin: 

They knowing, isn't the biggest deal. You knowing, is what make things count!

----------


## wat100

That's a very good point as a lot of them do not .

----------


## delhezi

That's a real pity, wanted to pick some corydoras up at the farms in the east; but it looks like I'll pay a little more and pick them up from the nearby fish store instead. How do you guys transport your cories?

----------


## vannel

I actually think most LFS pack similarly. Only a handful use higher quality packaging. Even then, that does not address the secretion due to stress. You'll probably need a huge bag/pail with a lot more water if that's of concern.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## tetrakid

> That's a real pity, wanted to pick some corydoras up at the farms in the east; but it looks like I'll pay a little more and pick them up from the nearby fish store instead. How do you guys transport your cories?


A tip for beginners: 
When you buy Corys, or any fish for that matter, go straight home immediately after buying. Never never go window shopping with the bag of fish in hand or in your handbag. 

When you reach home, never never pour the fish into your tank straight away. They may look fine and swim fine, but they can never show their internal suffering or internal damage on their faces for you to see their suffering. Always place the whole plastic bag of fish into your fish tank and let it float there for about 20 minutes. This is to equalise the water temperature in the bag. Fold the bag's top nicely down (like how guys fold up their long sleeves to their elbow). This will make the open bag float beautifully on the water. After that, with the bag still floating in the tank, replace half the bag's water with the tank water and wait for another 20 minutes. Do not pour the replaced water into your tank. Discard it. You can then transfer the fish to your tank with a soft fish net. Again, discard the bag's water. 

This is only a recommended routine but your fish's health also depends on the water condition of your tank. If that is not good, the fish will also suffer. That is why it is best to first gain experience with low-cost fish before embarking having a go at costly fish like arowana, discus, goldfish, luohan, etc.

----------


## barmby

Good advise

----------


## wat100

Very good recommendations tetrakid .  :Smile:  Nice one ..

----------


## delhezi

Just got six sterbai, how regularly and how much are these guys fed?

----------


## stormhawk

Every day, at least once. Do not miss feeding them. Best to drop in a sinking tablet or two, after lights are out, if they are in a community tank. My Corydoras get Tetrabits every day. If it's just 6 sterbai, 1 Viformo tablet or 1 Sera O-Nip tab should do the trick. Give them frozen bloodworm as a treat from time to time, or Hikari Carnivore Pellets.

----------


## delhezi

I'm using hikari carnivore pellets now. They appear to have some difficulty finding in a metre square pond. I leave it in the area with sand. Typically I leave about 6-7 of those pellets in there, but I haven't observed them eating. There are also two bristle noses and one Ropefish in there, which I believe is some competition.

----------


## wat100

Yes they are competion for food .  :Sad:

----------


## Sidney

Hi , guys may I know what do you guys look out for when choosing corydoras in our LFS ?

----------


## vipered

Hi Sidney, from what I know there are a few crucial signs when choosing. Here are some which are applicable for all fishes not only just corydoras.

1. Check for any tattered/torn fins be it tail, dorsal or pectoral fins (Possible signs of fin rot)
2. Check if their gills are red which indicate ammonia burns if I'm not wrong
3. Pale coloration, make sure it is not faded which is a sign of stress
4. Belly is not sunken (concaved inwards), improper diet or fish TB
5. Any physical damage, for example open wounds or pop eye
6. Barbels must be intact, not worn off

It is also very important not to buy fish that is from a tank with some sick fishes although it looks healthy! Learnt from experience. Never ever do it  :Very Happy: 

Hope what I have listed above is right and helpful for you.

----------


## barmby

Look out for signs of stress such as clamped fins, heavy breathing, sunken bellies are some examples

----------


## Sidney

Just went to a C328 . They put their Cory in a small cramp container with very dirty water with many other species .. anybody have any bad experience there ? 
So where you bro usually purchase your corydoras

----------


## stormhawk

I get them from C328 or at Green Chapter. JZX usually has several species in stock too.

Where C328 is concerned, there is always a chance that you might end up with a sick or malnourished individual. It is important to quarantine all purchases from C328 before adding them to the tank, as a precautionary measure, due to how they cram the fishes into those small containers.

----------


## seudzar

I think for those who going over to jzx, please call them before going down. A few times I went down to jzx and they are close even they suppose to be open. They did not even state in their Facebook that they will be close on the day.

----------


## Sax

Hi,

new here. Just realised and glad to see many corydoras keepers here. I had been looking high n low for the green neons.... Issit only sold during specific season(e.g. certain months of the year)?

----------


## Sidney

Hi , 
Just want to know , anybody expert here breeds cories ?  :Razz:

----------


## vannel

Ask away.. Many people here are quite proficient and can possibly answer your queries.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## wat100

:Smile:  fire away .

----------


## stormhawk

@Sax,

Green Laser are only available as a seasonal import from Peru I believe.

@Sidney,

RonWill is a great Corydoras breeder. You should have seen his juvenile C. oiapoquensis. As for breeding, that depends on the species you are aiming to breed. Dwarf Corydoras like C. pygmaeus are super easy to breed.

----------


## Jinduan

Hi all, just sharing my fav spot in the house.  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jinduan

A full shot of my 2ft tank. Trying to get the glosso going.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## RonWill

Jinduan, are you trying to...
1. Keep cories
2. Keep shrimps
3. Planted aquarium??

----------


## Jinduan

@RonWill - trying to have the best of everything!  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sax

Hi stormhawk,

Thank you. Waiting to get a few into my tank.

----------


## vic_tan0911

hi all corydoras keeper, may i know which LFS can find a rare cory ?

----------


## Marcus Lay

I keep 6 albino n 2 leopard Cory in my discus tank at about 30 - 31 degree C...even have 1 tailless due to a accident..all are active n doing fine..had them for months already.. Currently the tank is barebottom but in the future I think I will put sand in my tank.

----------


## creech

u shld b able to find some rare one at clementi 368 and wu hu opp tiong bahru hawker centre

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## barmby

vic, try,

JZX Pets Boutique

BLK 711 Ang Mo Kio Ave 8
Ang Mo Kio, Singapore

+65 6455 5675 / +65 9040 7842

----------


## delhezi

Guys do you think it is a good idea to place corydoras eques in a fish pond along with my sterbai? I recognize that there are some differences in temperature preference so I would know if this or there are any other cories that do well in a tropical pond.

----------


## vic_tan0911

hi cory lover... may i know what the price of cory gold laser in singapore?? 
in malaysia each rm65 , its expensive?

----------


## barmby

rm65 in my opinion - it's not.

----------


## wat100

Most Cory's do best at a temperature around 23.50 - 24 , delhezi . But 22 - 26 depending on the type so they say . Sterbai seems to be an odd one which can stand higher temperatures . Have a look at the Planet Catfish web site .

----------


## huhengyi1986

Now gold lazer Cory sg only $15

----------


## Kohei

> Now gold lazer Cory sg only $15


OMG! where did you see it?

----------


## vic_tan0911

hi all cory keeper
my tap water was ph 8.0 and over, i want to make my water lower PH,anyone can recommend any product for low my ph water? thanks

----------


## GHD97

Drift wood or ketapang leaves/Indian almond leaves

----------


## vic_tan0911

seem like no so much effect leh....

----------


## Kohei

Try api ph down? But dose very slowly it can down your ph quite low if use too much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kohei

Can try api ph down. But dose slowly as it can lower your ph quite drastic if dose too much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vic_tan0911

hi mr aqua sand suit to keep for cory fish?
192_G_1365026724730.jpg

----------


## downxxer

Anyone know where can I get black corydoras?

----------


## whitedash

You can get them at green chapter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kohei

yup saw a couple of venezula blacks at greenchapter.

----------


## downxxer

Ic. Any idea they sell these in bkk?

----------


## jermseah

Are corydoras very active at night? I just got one sterbai and it seems to be swimming up and doen the tank non stop.... Haha and my betta is ignoring it

----------


## furyprix

yes, cories tend to be more active at night as they come out to look for food (even when the aquarium lights are off).

----------


## happydanio123

Hi Me too!!! I keep Bronze Corydoras too!

----------


## jermseah

i have 2 golden sterbai and one normal sterbai... find it pretty funny that they are very active all the time, and i wonder if they have enough food to eat in the tank

----------


## Calv

I have a tank of around 10-15pc of hastatus corydoras. Trying to breed them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aza

Any sighting of Hastatus lately?

----------


## Ingen

Havent been to GC for awhile, but they have two tanks of them the last time I visited.

----------


## RenesisTurbo

I have quite a lot of small white balls stuck on the inflow pipe of my Eheim Pro 3 600 these few days.Are they eggs laid by the Corydoras?

I used a toothbrush to dislodge the small white balls off the inlet pipe and they fell into the holes of my driftwood.My platies tried to eat them but it was too big for their mouths.

----------


## ridestheworld

Just saying a quick hi to everyone. I have recently took over my dad's old tank and thought I will continue his fishy passion. Decided to keep it simple to a freshwater community tank. 
Having posting here, its obvious that corydoras has just converted another supporter in me. haha

Will be trying to upload some setup photos soon!

----------


## ridestheworld

My simple setup. Will try to take more photos during the weekend.

Tank size: 125cm length by 60cm Height by 55cm depth (approx. 105 gallons)
Sump filter with in-tank air pump (2 x outlets on each side of tank)

Stocklist:

*CORYDORAS: 40 pcs*
5 x albino (Corydoras aeneus albino)
6 x bronze (Corydoras aeneus)
6 x leopard (Corydoras trilineatus)
6 x sterbai (Corydoras sterbai)
6 x panda (Corydoras panda)
6 x peppered (Corydoras paleatus)
4 x smudge spot (Corydoras similis)
1 x gold line (Corydoras aeneus golden neon)

*TETRA: 5 pcs*
2 x neon (Paracheirodon innesi)
3 x rummy nose (Hemigrammus rhodostomus)

*DWARF GOURAMI (Trichogaster lalius): 4 pcs*
1 x flame 
1 x banded
1 x neon blue
1 x female dwarf

*LOACH: 1 pc*
1 x butterfly hillstream (Beaufortia kweichowensis)


Welcome any advises or suggestions for the newbie here!

----------


## CoryFanatics

I am curious how are they doing after 2 months. I got 4 sterbals and 7 habrosus ( 1 died right after I brought home ) recently. And they are really cute !

----------


## Kohei

do cory sterbais do well in planted tanks with soil?

----------


## CoryFanatics

Actually I have my C. sterbai in my planted tank. Most Cories have no issue with planted but need to provide some area for foraging.
I would prefer long nose species in sand though.





> do cory sterbais do well in planted tanks with soil?

----------


## ryangiggs

Hi guys,

My pair of albino cory started to breed recently after keeping them more than 1 year... the first batch of eggs got around 50-80eggs... i left half of them in the tank and scoop the other half into a small plastic tank with a credit card (as see in youtube)...

within 1-2 days those eggs in the tank were eaten up by pond snails and shrimps... and those in the small tank grew fungus... none survived...

after less than 2 weeks... the female started to lay eggs again... this time lesser eggs... again i put half in the small tank but this time i add in some methylene blue to prevent fungus... as well as blast up the airstone... this time got less fungus but after 3 days i still dun see any hatching... as usual those in the tank were quickly eaten except for those eggs that is under the wave maker... i guess the current there is too strong for shrimps to get near... 

how can i increase the hatch rate of the eggs... am i doing it right using a credit card to scrape off the eggs?

----------


## CoryFanatics

Likely those eggs are not fertile. Yet seen shrimp and snail will attack Cory eggs in all my successful hatching. Frys do get eaten by mid swimming fish easily.

Stop using card to extract. Usually finger after an hour of laying to let it harden.





> Hi guys,
> 
> My pair of albino cory started to breed recently after keeping them more than 1 year... the first batch of eggs got around 50-80eggs... i left half of them in the tank and scoop the other half into a small plastic tank with a credit card (as see in youtube)...
> 
> within 1-2 days those eggs in the tank were eaten up by pond snails and shrimps... and those in the small tank grew fungus... none survived...
> 
> after less than 2 weeks... the female started to lay eggs again... this time lesser eggs... again i put half in the small tank but this time i add in some methylene blue to prevent fungus... as well as blast up the airstone... this time got less fungus but after 3 days i still dun see any hatching... as usual those in the tank were quickly eaten except for those eggs that is under the wave maker... i guess the current there is too strong for shrimps to get near... 
> 
> how can i increase the hatch rate of the eggs... am i doing it right using a credit card to scrape off the eggs?

----------


## ryangiggs

thanks for answering...

i read from somewhere that the eggs are usually fertilized before the female attached them on the glass... how to know whether the eggs are fertilized or not?

Is there a better way to extract the eggs? I find that those eggs that i touched with fingers usually develop fungus first... despite i washed my hands thoroughly before handling them... i might be wrong though...

Maybe next time when the female start spawning... i put her in a breeder box to lay eggs first... to minimize handling the eggs too much... just dun know whether the female will lay eggs if i enclose it in a small breeder box...

----------


## CoryFanatics

They will mate but usually the first few spawns are bad especially inexperience ones. haha :Grin: 

Let the egg harden, then roll them with your finger. If you find it hard to roll, wait longer. I have been doing this for ages.

Alternatively, 

Your next problem maybe feeding the frys that only eat live food small enough for their mouth. Some people rather leave them in the main tank and you may see few survived. So no rolling needed. :P


Cory






> thanks for answering...
> 
> i read from somewhere that the eggs are usually fertilized before the female attached them on the glass... how to know whether the eggs are fertilized or not?
> 
> Is there a better way to extract the eggs? I find that those eggs that i touched with fingers usually develop fungus first... despite i washed my hands thoroughly before handling them... i might be wrong though...
> 
> Maybe next time when the female start spawning... i put her in a breeder box to lay eggs first... to minimize handling the eggs too much... just dun know whether the female will lay eggs if i enclose it in a small breeder box...

----------


## ryangiggs

hahaa... noted... yah perhaps those eggs are unfertilized due to inexperience parents...

Thanks for all the tips... will continue to monitor...

----------


## ryangiggs

Just an update...

To my surprise... the smaller and more streamlined cory that i always thought is a male... turned out to be a female!!! I witness it holding the eggs at the hind fins and releasing it on the glass... and not long after that... the bigger and less streamlined cory which i always thought is a female came up to eat some of the eggs... So now i am unsure if both are females?

So far after abt 5 spawns... non of the eggs hatched...

Will 2 females spawn eggs? Is it that once the female reached maturity it will release eggs irregardless whether there are a male in the tank or not?

----------


## CoryFanatics

Interesting. A check in the web seems such event may happens. I often have enough corydoras population size and mix ,so never really observe such. Most of my eggs are fertile.

----------


## ryangiggs

ok... confirmed the 2 cory are females... i saw the bigger cory releasing eggs today... so meaning all these eggs will not be fertilized... seems like these eggs are destined to be shrimps and snails food...

sad...

----------


## CoryFanatics

Time to get more corydorus !

----------


## tkc

Hi all! Used to kept a lot and even met up with some Cory lovers about 10over years ago. Back into this hobby with a different setup but still find the Corys awesome. and it's the 2nd specie I bought for the new tank.

----------


## CoryFanatics

Here's my tank taken last year20180311_2FT_04.jpg

----------

